# Mar 2, 2022 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Revolution Go-Home Show



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496678151048466432


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

The year's really flown by, huh. Feels like Moxley/Omega was yesterday.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Casino Tag Royale seems to be set up for the Wild Card entrant. But then first one didn't so who knows.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Khan will make his big announcement


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bare in mind lawyers and NDAs are involved in this announcement, I can only assume he has purchased Ring of Honor. 

Would LOVE it to be HBO Max though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Bare in mind lawyers and NDAs are involved in this announcement, I can only assume he has purchased Ring of Honor.
> 
> Would LOVE it to be HBO Max though.


would Sinclair sell though - i mean, they’re a massive media company

unless they feel wrestling is not worth the trouble - then i understand

that tape library though - would be something

maybe the deal would even include some airtime


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Bare in mind lawyers and NDAs are involved in this announcement, I can only assume he has purchased Ring of Honor.
> 
> Would LOVE it to be HBO Max though.


It should also be noted that Jonathan Gresham and the Briscoes Brothers have been backstage in recent weeks. That is the ROH World Champion and ROH tag champions. He also has the ROH Pure Champion working Dark (Josh Woods). He could be meeting with them to discuss the plans for those titles.

If he does buy ROH, I hope he brings in Regal and Samoa Joe to help run it. ROH would be a good place for the younger talent as well. Dante Martin could really benefit from it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> would Sinclair sell though - i mean, they’re a massive media company
> 
> unless they feel wrestling is not worth the trouble - then i understand
> 
> ...


Maybe he's bought the tape library, for sure.

As far as I am aware, Sinclair has been pitching the ROH tape library to potential buyers for a while: it's safe to assume the WWE was the first promotion they contacted, but they have probably already contacted Tony Khan as well. From the bits and pieces that floated in the dirtsheets it seems the chief problem is that while there's definitely interest the library is too expensive for what it is.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I expect a rebuttal from CM Punk heading into the PPV next week. With hopefully another great match at the PPV, I'll consider this a near perfect four-month program completed. Definitely one of AEW's most compelling, consistent and well paced feuds with good matches to boot. And one that could be revisited down the line for a title perhaps.

I'm also a fan of the NJPW style six-man tag right before a world title match. I said last year they need to do that instead of the champion and challenger barely interacting in the couple of weeks leading into a PPV.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

GNKenny said:


> The year's really flown by, huh. Feels like Moxley/Omega was yesterday.


Surprised AEW stretched out the eulogy for a whole year after they died at last year's Revolution LOLTNA style


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony's non-talent announcement is now official for Dynamite.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497950650658816004


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Tony's gonna challenge Vince to fight him at Revolution


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

GNKenny said:


> Tony's gonna challenge Vince to fight him at Revolution


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Tony Khan hyping up a major announcement.

In other news, water is wet.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Does anyone know why the Undisputed Era stylizes their new team name as ReDRagon? Any meaning behind the capital DR?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

otbr87 said:


> Does anyone know why the Undisputed Era stylizes their new team name as ReDRagon? Any meaning behind the capital DR?


Originally it was a shot at Davey Richards in ROH, hence the capitalization of DR. KoR turned against Richards and teamed with Fish, so it was reDRagon vs. the American Wolves (Richards & Eddie Edwards). But KoR also said Hannibal Lecter (Red Dragon) and the skateboard brand played into the name.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Originally it was a shot at Davey Richards in ROH, hence the capitalization of DR. KoR turned against Richards and teamed with Fish, so it was reDRagon vs. the American Wolves (Richards & Eddie Edwards). But KoR also said Hannibal Lecter (Red Dragon) and the skateboard brand played into the name.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Khan will make his big announcement


I wonder what the odds are of Khan buying Ring of Honor from Sinclair.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cole vs Page needs a lot of heat added. Assuming YB's get the second spot in the tag title match via CBR, I could see Bucks + Hanger vs Cole + reDRagon brawl to fade to black. Hopefully with Jurassic Express just looking on from the ramp. For a little character build I might have Christian stop JE from making the save (to keep them healthy and fresh/not their fight) first for Hanger before Bucks come out.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498750969806479367
HBO Max is adding live sports in the US for the first time. They have have streamed other football (soccer) league in other countries. Could AEW PPV's be next?

The timing of this certainly matches up with TK's announcement. It also fits in with the NDA request since Warner would want to the the first people to announce this.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498750969806479367
> HBO Max is adding live sports in the US for the first time. They have have streamed other football (soccer) league in other countries. Could AEW PPV's be next?
> 
> The timing of this certainly matches up with TK's announcement. It also fits in with the NDA request since Warner would want to the the first people to announce this.


I hope so. If the PPV's were to move from BR Live to HBO though, I don't think I would charge significantly less if I were Tony Khan. I'd make the PPV's separate prices compared to Dynamite/Rampage streaming. Kind of like what every movie studio is doing after a theatrical release. The higher price point plays a part in making the decision to book a bigger and better card and going "all out", as opposed to watering the show down because you're only paying $9.99/month. If WWE was charging $50 the shows would be 10X better because if not no one would buy. I don't mind paying the high price point as long as the quality is a mainstay, and I haven't been disappointed yet.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Big tag match added.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Big tag match added.
> 
> View attachment 117752


Perfect oppertunity for Jamie to pick up the win.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Big tag match added.
> 
> View attachment 117752


Looking forward to this one for sure.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Perfect oppertunity for Jamie to pick up the win.


I mean, this feels more like a case where Jamie is gonna eat the pin, if anything. Britt's not taking it. Neither is Thunder. And Mercedes eventually needs some kind of win. So, it's not gonna shock me if this leads more Britt/Jamie bickering, leading to Jamie eating the pin.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I mean, this feels more like a case where Jamie is gonna eat the pin, if anything. Britt's not taking it. Neither is Thunder. And Mercedes eventually needs some kind of win. So, it's not gonna shock me if this leads more Britt/Jamie bickering, leading to Jamie eating the pin.


Thunder Rosa ends the reign of terror this weekend - the old wrestling trope of the eventual PPV loser getting the upper hand in the go home show is alive and well in AEW. Jamie wins by beating Mercedes Martinez and then Britt and Jamie beat down Thunder Rosa after the match in my view.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Big tag match added.
> 
> View attachment 117752


Hell yeah this looks great. 2 weeks ago I said in a different thread that I wanted this exact match and a face to face between Rosa/Britt in the final 2 weeks leading up to the PPV and that’s exactly what we got. I do see Hayter taking the pin here as well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*BREAKING NEWS!!!! TONY KHAN HAS JUST ANNOUNCED THAT HE WILL BE ANNOUNCING THE ANNOUNCED ANNOUNCEMENT TONIGHT ON DYNAMITE!!!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499062419406135300
More ANNOUNCEMENTS to come.*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *BREAKING NEWS!!!! TONY KHAN HAS JUST ANNOUNCED THAT HE WILL BE ANNOUNCING THE ANNOUNCED ANNOUNCEMENT TONIGHT ON DYNAMITE!!!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499062419406135300
> More ANNOUNCEMENTS to come.*


At least TK will be announcing it himself this time. I feel like far too often we hear TK on Twitter say something like "I will have an announcement on Dynamite/Rampage" only to have Excalibur or Tony S. speed read it instead, lol.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's going to be annoying tomorrow when we see tons of posts about if it is actually a big deal or not by the usual suspects. 

I believe this is only the second time Khan has shown up on Dynamite (with the first being the Brodie Lee memorial)

I would say buying ROH and a wrestling super show are the only ones that are big enough for Khan to actually announce himself on Dynamite. 

So I would be expecting

"Lol, ROH has been dead for years" if he purchased ROH

" Lol. All he announced was a major cross promotional show featuring several companies participating in the biggest wrestling event of the year. He really needs to stop overhyping things." if it's a super show.

Let's be real, Tony could say he bought WWE tonight and some people would still say overhyped.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499072895477338112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499073269449863171

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499072895477338112
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499073269449863171
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think people realise how massive a deal HBO Max would be.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

What exactly could/would a HBO Max deal mean, exactly? The AEW catalogue available to stream on HBO Max?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Yeaaaahhhh, Birthday Dynamite!!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> What exactly could/would a HBO Max deal mean, exactly? The AEW catalogue available to stream on HBO Max?


Yep, think WWE network. 

Rumours of an extra $30,000,000 a year.

I don't know what that would mean for new PPVs, though.


----------



## orited (Oct 30, 2007)

Erik. said:


> It's going to be annoying tomorrow when we see tons of posts about if it is actually a big deal or not by the usual suspects.
> 
> I believe this is only the second time Khan has shown up on Dynamite (with the first being the Brodie Lee memorial)
> 
> ...


is that on us for overhyping what tony promotes/announces or him for overhyping? i think both the fans are guilty of reading far too much into his twitter announcements and he is guilty of overdoing the announcements to get us hyped


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Yep, think WWE network.
> 
> Rumours of an extra $30,000,000 a year.
> 
> I don't know what that would mean for new PPVs, though.


*If that includes PPV, it puts them at a profit loss. All Out alone made $10 million. If they keep their current ppv model, then this is massive. *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *If that includes PPV, it puts them at a profit loss. All Out alone made $10 million. If they keep their current ppv model, then this is massive. *


That ultimately depends on the deal, though.

It's possible Warner pays AEW a hefty sum for exclusive rights to those events.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

TD Stinger said:


> I mean, this feels more like a case where Jamie is gonna eat the pin, if anything. Britt's not taking it. Neither is Thunder. And Mercedes eventually needs some kind of win. So, it's not gonna shock me if this leads more Britt/Jamie bickering, leading to Jamie eating the pin.


Could also lead to failed interference from Reba and Jaimie eating the pin then the bickering post match. 

Could also lead to Britt coming out alone at the PPV or Jaimie leaving her at the PPV during the match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> I don't think people realise how massive a deal HBO Max would be.


it’ll be astronomical


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I hope if they have a deal in place with HBO Max it doesn't include ppvs as they make good profit from the current ppv model as it is. 

ROH bought and major deal with HBO Max seems pretty huge if that is what he is gona announce tonight despite the usual haters saying otherwise.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I predict that Tony will indeed have a big announcement and the negative nancies will still bitch about it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, tonight will most likely be the last time we see Britt Baker hold that AEW Women's World championship on Dynamite.

She's held that belt for over 9.5 months, but I've enjoyed much of her reign


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*These twitter arguments are getting SASSY!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499024511722823689*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499130270502592520*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Imagine if the announcement is Cody re-signed and he just comes out like


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

GNKenny said:


> Imagine if the announcement is Cody re-signed and he just comes out like


The salt in this section would be HILARIOUS.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

GNKenny said:


> Imagine if the announcement is Cody re-signed and he just comes out like


*Tony Khan declaring Bankruptcy (for AEW) on national television would be quite entertaining.*


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *These twitter arguments are getting SASSY!*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499024511722823689*
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499130270502592520*


Pretty cocky from someone who doesn’t know to kick out before 3…


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Cody Rhodes is awesome, so I wouldn't mind at all if he SOMEHOW ended up returning 😂


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I have a brand new TV that I can actually watch FiteTV on so I’m very excited to watch it tonight! 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

GNKenny said:


> Imagine if the announcement is Cody re-signed and he just comes out like


Jesus I would love this, the close up on Cody's face like in this gif as he gets booed out of the building would be glorious.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I still think the announcement will be something like a cross-promotional agreement with New Japan, and/or a super show with them.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Only 3 announced matches, gonna be a segment heavy show much like last week leading into this Sunday. I'm guessing the Hangman/Cole Trios match main events.

Really interested in hearing what Punk has to say after MJF's heel origin promo last week. Whatever final words Bryan and Moxley have with each other should be exciting too.

There needs to be some follow-up to the House of Black as well. Black vs PAC will probably be saved for the St. Patricks Day Slam main event I would guess. (That's the one they usually do in March right?)


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499157549853065220

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

With all this hype coming from everywhere and Tony Khan making an on screen appearance to make this announcement, I gotta admit I'm excited to watch tonight


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499157549853065220
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoping for something great but...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I hope whatever this announcement is it's a pre tape. Seeing TK talk on a live mic can be kind of painful.

Then again, I do love a good train wreck. You know what, let him go out there live!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Any idea if they will start the show with Khan's announcement?


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

TONY’S BIG ANNOUNCEMENT ….. WE GOT THE LIGHTS FIXED


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499185730018582533


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Any guesses to what imbecile starts a thread about the announcement with their negativity?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499186201563209735


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*TONY KHAN HAS ONCE AGAIN ANNOUNCED THAT HE WILL BE ANNOUNCING HIS ANNOUNCEMENT IN CASE YOU'VE MISSED THE FIRST 10 ANNOUNCEMENTS OF THE ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499185730018582533*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499186806947864580


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499185730018582533


I do love me some pro wrestling!


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Tell it like it is said:


> Any guesses to what imbecile starts a thread about the announcement with their negativity?


Shandcraig


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm here for the announcement only.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Remember when Tony said he'd never be on TV?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Im already cringing idk y lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

He really looks like a deer in headlights.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Lesnar guy is All Elite


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

What in the ADD is this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> He really looks like a deer in headlights.


He's very nervous and you can tell.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg he bought ROH?!


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Mr. McMahon he is not.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Buying a defunct company is game changing?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pretty big announcement but why did he buy Ring Of Honor?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This fkin company man lmao


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

OH FUCK!!


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Mr. Khan get our kid out of there.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

TK is no Paul Heyman in ECW talking to his fans.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Man Tony really looks like he cares about pro wrestling


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

ROH IS ALL ELITE!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

This guy is a horrible public speaker


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cocaine or Adderall, just pick one.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I wonder where he will even distribute it. Looks like aew has its own official nxt lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Big move lett the wrestling libraries war begin


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Deonna Purazzo is ROH Women's champion.... Impact vs ROH vs AEW incoming?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

That's it?


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

He bought Ring of Honor but no streaming service.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Shleppy said:


> This guy is a horrible public speaker


It's so fucking awkward. He looks like he's on 10 different drugs🤣


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Why would he buy ROH and not just the library?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> Cocaine or Adderall, just pick one.



Adderall. Easily.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

This could mean re-signing Cage makes sense. They could just stick the guys they don't use on ROH.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL JR "Tony had a couple cups of coffee today didn't he?" JR gives no fucks at this point, just says whatever lol. Pointing out how awkward and erratic Khan was there.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

that was incredible


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

this is why Tony Schiavone usually does the announcements LOL


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't understand so does that mean the likes of Johathon Gresham are under the AEW banner now?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Well that's underwhelming, why buy a promotion that's dead in the water when you can just buy the library?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

😂😂😂 like I said, it didn’t have to be teased as a major announcement.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

So looks like the HBO Max rumor was false.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No HBO Max?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

ImpactFan said:


> Deonna Purazzo is ROH Women's champion.... Impact vs ROH vs AEW incoming?


It´s about fucking time.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

In honor of this purchase, let’s dweeb out Christopher Daniels. 🤪


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Fucking awesome.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wolf Mark said:


> That's it?


 The business will never be the same again


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

That's the most I've ever seen of Tony Khan in video. He really does come across as mentally disabled.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Geeee said:


> this is why Tony Schiavone usually does the announcements LOL


Lmao exactly


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Erik. Is gonna say it was an incredible announcement worth all the hype 😂😂😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> LOL JR "Tony had a couple cups of coffee today didn't he?" JR gives no fucks at this point, jsut says whatever lol.


Few beers would slow him down.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

He just bought the whole company?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

So where is the highly lucrative HBO Max deal? 😭


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Well that's underwhelming, why buy a promotion that's dead in the water when you can just buy the library?


Likely wants to continue it, get the library as well as a lot of the Wrestlers still under contract.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So aew is stuck in the mid 2000s


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So he bought a company that has no one under contract.









Always changing the business. Jesus.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Erik. Is gonna say it was an incredible announcement worth all the hype 😂😂😂


The priceless intellectual property and video library makes it a pretty big announcement. 

Is it not?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The guy who beat Danielson and Daniels in that main event was Low Ki. I wonder if he shows up. BTW I don't think the announcement is complete.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

“We started in a parking lot and now we just bought a dead company no one gives a shit about”. 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

CD looking in good shape


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

So, Ring of Honor likely to become a bit of a developmental territory for AEW?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> Likely wants to continue it, get the library as well as a lot of the Wrestlers still under contract.


Yeah but why? Even if he just wanted a place for the wrestlers he doesn't use he could simply create his own thing and save millions.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Erik. said:


> The priceless intellectual property and video library makes it a pretty big announcement.
> 
> Is it not?


Sure, if you announce it on a slow news Tuesday morning it’s pretty cool.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is ROH gonna continue to run as normal just Tony owns it now? or is this gonna be all the ROH wrestlers coming to AEW? or is ROH gonna be another brand like Rampage for AEW?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Well that's underwhelming, why buy a promotion that's dead in the water when you can just buy the library?


Because Ring of Honor has a great roster and history. Now with the resources of a billionaire family it can be huge.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> So, Ring of Honor likely to become a bit of a developmental territory for AEW?


Well they have enough of talent for that already.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> Likely wants to continue it, get the library as well as a lot of the Wrestlers still under contract.


No, they are not. They released everyone after Final Battle.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Likely wants to continue it, get the library as well as a lot of the Wrestlers still under contract.




Wrestlers under contract? Tony Khan just got taken to the cleaners if that was the plan. 😎


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> “We started in a parking lot and now we just bought a dead company no one gives a shit about”. 😂


But, it is now a Parking Lot of Honor.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He has the library. AEW now owns All In.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499188969061470208


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Erik. said:


> The priceless intellectual property and video library makes it a pretty big announcement.
> 
> Is it not?


lol no it's not worthy of "omg guys i have an announcement that just has to be done on television".


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Erik. said:


> The priceless intellectual property and video library makes it a pretty big announcement.
> 
> Is it not?


Lol i guess but he was like "This is HUGE!" as if he bought WWE or something.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so he bought a company that nobody really watches


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Smarks are gonna try and hype themselves up that this is some kind of big deal when they have guys like Punk and Danielson inevitably "return home" and work ROH shows.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm here for the Briscoes to AEW. I don't really give a damn about the library. Buying the whole company is much better.*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

PavelGaborik said:


> Likely wants to continue it, get the library as well as a lot of the Wrestlers still under contract.



Ya the biggest benefit would be the contracts. library won't do anything Ling term but serve the die hards now for thr next couple of years. Either way it's better someome bought it instead of another business gone. But it's not a huge deal .but if he can have someone else run it and brand it well, it might benefit all the indy wrestlers to try and shine on that brand to get scouted.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That was an awesome moment


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Add that library to fite.tv.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

AEW aquiring ROH is also a blow to WWE when you consider how much talent WWE has farmed from ROH who went on to become big stars.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> The priceless intellectual property and video library makes it a pretty big announcement.
> 
> Is it not?


The library it does. ROH was pretty much a big indy and has no value to the mainstream though.

If it were me I'd have bought the library and that's it.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

It’s amazing how good Daniels is for a man of 51.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

So I have deciced to make an announcement of my own. I just puchased XWF!


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

That was an underwhelming announcement. How is buying a dead promotion whose brand value is literally 0 going to help change the business?

Come on TK. We are trying to support you, but you are making it very difficult by pulling these Dixie Carter / TNA like antics.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i guess but he was like "This is HUGE!" as if he bought WWE or something.


In the grand scheme of things for AEW, it is huge though. 

He has a huge library of wrestling which makes it very beneficial to secure a lucrative HBO Max deal that's rumoured. 

That's 8 figures right there.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So is ROH gonna continue to run as normal just Tony owns it now? or is this gonna be all the ROH wrestlers coming to AEW? or is ROH gonna be another brand like Rampage for AEW?


But...there are no ROH wrestlers? I thought they were all released?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Smarks are gonna try and hype themselves up that this is some kind of big deal when they have guys like Punk and Danielson inevitably "return home" and work ROH shows.


Ya Tony continues to cater to the smarks. But to be fair,having roh be sorta a indy brand for him make it so more break out indy guys go to aew over wwe.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> AEW aquiring ROH is also a blow to WWE when you consider how much talent WWE has farmed from ROH who went on to become big stars.


They don't want indy wrestlers anymore.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Tony's hype always dissapoints and he does it again noone gives a shit about ROH its a dead company.

a deal with HBOMax would had been huge and get me excited but again Tony fails to live up to the hype.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Wolf Mark said:


> So I have deciced to make an announcement of my own. I just puchased XWF!


holy shit holy shit


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Erik. said:


> In the grand scheme of things for AEW, it is huge though.
> 
> He has a huge library of wrestling which makes it very beneficial to secure a lucrative HBO Max deal that's rumoured.
> 
> That's 8 figures right there.



Ya let's hope that deal happens one day


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Buying the company means that the streaming deal has to be the next move, I’d say this is good news.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499189702821359616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499190226815574020


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

This announcement was clear when they announced that Punk, Brian were going to the ROH HOF (lol)


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Let’s all be honest here, and I hope even the biggest AEW fans can be honest with themselves 

The hype for this was not needed, buying ROH is not revolutionary at all, the company was basically dead

HBO Max deal would have been a bigger announcement


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'm here for the Briscoes to AEW. I don't really give a damn about the library. Buying the whole company is much better.*


ROH has no one under contract. He didn't buy anything lol. Totally irrelevant in whether or not the Briscoes come.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nothing can make you malcontents happy. Tony bought ROH and now he has access to a secondary world title. Under his umbrella ROH can get a major TV deal and be a separate branded show like WWE has Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW can now legally air Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn matches. 😄


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

I dont see any point in buying Ring of Honor unless you have a streaming service to air the tape library on. Better hope there is one soon.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Tony has no vision for story what so ever. He could have made a story out of this first


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

RLT1981 said:


> Tony's hype always dissapoints and he does it again noone gives a shit about ROH its a dead company.
> 
> a deal with HBOMax would had been huge and get me excited but again Tony fails to live up to the hype.


Always take these huge announcements with a grain of salt.


----------



## Smokeycam (Sep 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> So is ROH gonna continue to run as normal just Tony owns it now? or is this gonna be all the ROH wrestlers coming to AEW? or is ROH gonna be another brand like Rampage for AEW?


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Erik. said:


> In the grand scheme of things for AEW, it is huge though.
> 
> He has a huge library of wrestling which makes it very beneficial to secure a lucrative HBO Max deal that's rumoured.
> 
> That's 8 figures right there.


But why does that need to be done on tv? Why isn't it a waste of time? Anyone who cares about the purchase is going to read about it online (had he said it on Twitter) because hardly anybody cares.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> So I have deciced to make an announcement of my own. I just puchased XWF!





La Parka said:


> holy shit holy shit


I would like to announce I have successfully reanimated Herb Abrams long enough to purchase the UWF and all current contracted talent.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Wait a couple of days, we'll see: Cody is heading to ROH


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Ham and Egger said:


> Nothing can make you malcontents happy. Tony bought ROH and now he has access to a secondary world title. Under his umbrella ROH can get a major TV deal and be a separate branded show like WWE has Raw and Smackdown.


That´s what they are paid for....well at least I hope they are, cause who knows with the situation in Russia.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> AEW aquiring ROH is also a blow to WWE when you consider how much talent WWE has farmed from ROH who went on to become big stars.


How is it a blow to WWE? they haven't really gotten anyone from ROH in a long time cause ROH has no one they want anymore, Evolve was the indie company they was really farming in recent years.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Can Daniels can see through his eyes ???

Anyway, I don't think it was a "huge"announcement TK buying out ROH. 
But I am glad about it and I think he can work something out with that.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> Nothing can make you malcontents happy. Tony bought ROH and now he has access to a secondary world title. Under his umbrella ROH can get a major TV deal and be a separate branded show like WWE has Raw and Smackdown.



He bought a company with no under contract. Wtf is supposed to make someone happy about that? Even my friend who's a big hardcore messaged me and went.."wtf doss that even mean lol".


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wolf Mark said:


> So where is the highly lucrative HBO Max deal? 😭


I'm sure it will happen one day or year. Hbo will continue to wanna expand and this would be logical. Plus fairly cheap content for them if you consider its 12 months of the year every week.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I can tell you right now. Danielson will be ROH champion ONCE MORE. Danielson vs Gresham will be a dream match come true for me!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah but why? Even if he just wanted a place for the wrestlers he doesn't use he could simply create his own thing and save millions.


Because he clearly wants to continue the ROH brand while owning the library.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

ImpactFan said:


> Wait a couple of days, we'll see: Cody is heading to ROH


Hes coming to WWE Pal


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

TMTT said:


> Always take these huge announcements with a grain of salt.


when it comes to Tony's hype that is 100% true.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> I would like to announce I have successfully reanimated Herb Abrams long enough to purchase the UWF and all current contracted talent.



Herb Abrams already sniffing around for Tony’s coke supply!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> I would like to announce I have successfully reanimated Herb Abrams long enough to purchase the UWF and all current contracted talent.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Tony is probably high as fuck in the back right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

CovidFan said:


> But why does that need to be done on tv? Why isn't it a waste of time? Anyone who cares about the purchase is going to read about it online because hardly anybody cares.


Because he wanted to announce it live because its a big deal to him and his company? 

You seem a little upset.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Because he clearly wants to continue the ROH brand while owning the library.


Under what umbrella? He already has 2 youtube shows and a TNT show no one watches.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Y’all can’t see the forest for the fucking trees, I swear.

ROH just got the money and passion behind the project to grow. Something Sinclair apparently never did.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> How is it a blow to WWE? they haven't really gotten anyone from ROH in a long time cause ROH has no one they want anymore, Evolve was the indie company they was really farming in recent years.


Like 30% of WWEs roster are ROH talent. 🤣


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Wow THAT was it? ROH is cool and all but they don’t have any wrestlers under contract, and they are not really a highly viewed place as it is they have always had issues getting on television.

If that’s the whole announcement that pretty much seals it for me to not expect any big things when these hyped up announcements get made.

actually it looked so fucking nerdy and TK looked so nervous and on drugs And holding back tears it looked like, it was actually so nerdy and weak I don’t know if I am going to purchase the PPV.

I think a lot of fans are probably like me and that really came off poorly once again.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Various sources still saying the HBO Max deal is a thing. That would be the bigger announcement.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

FrankenTodd said:


> Tony is probably high as fuck in the back right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As opposed to when he was high inside the ring? 😂


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He bought a company with no under contract. Wtf is supposed to make someone happy about that? Even my friend who's a big hardcore messaged me and went.."wtf doss that even mean lol".


At least, I am almost certain TK does not have the same ego VKM has/had ! 
He will not bury the company for all, and I'm pretty sure he gonna work something out with it. 
Of course Dynamite will still be the flagship, but why not having another show ?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Love the Nate Diaz finish


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Samoa Joe debuting tonight would be fun


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> I'm sure it will happen one day or year. Hbo will continue to wanna expand and this would be logical. Plus fairly cheap content for them if you consider its 12 months of the year every week.


I wonder if Warner would be interested to giving them real money or Tony will just accept anything as long as he's on the platform.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Because he wanted to announce it live because its a big deal to him and his company?
> 
> You seem a little upset.


Everyone seems upset to you if they don't agree. Nothing but love for my fellow AEW fan


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> As opposed to when he was high inside the ring? [emoji23]


[emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1373]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> Tony is probably high as fuck in the back right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He should smoke weed before not after.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He bought a company with no under contract. Wtf is supposed to make someone happy about that? Even my friend who's a big hardcore messaged me and went.."wtf doss that even mean lol".


And you think no one that was signed before its dissolved wouldn't bite at the bit to sign back on? Tony Khan has a show with history and lineage and he can set up another show with guys like Punk, Bryan, Joe, and countless others and can be the focus of another show and have two separate shows that can male use of all the talent he's accumulated. Tony is a fucking genius.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Various sources still saying the HBO Max deal is a thing. That would be the bigger announcement.


Its a big deal but the ROH announcement is at least TV worthy imo.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tony Khan opening the show with this lame announcement is exactly why they will never grow much more than where they are right now.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bdon said:


> Y’all can’t see the forest for the fucking trees, I swear.
> 
> ROH just got the money and passion behind the project to grow. Something Sinclair apparently never did.


The sheets just reported AEW is having to tighten the budget, now he can easily just buy and run another company, which is it lol.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Damn a hand shake. We want blood.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> Nothing can make you malcontents happy. Tony bought ROH and now he has access to a secondary world title. Under his umbrella ROH can get a major TV deal and be a separate branded show like WWE has Raw and Smackdown.


I can't quite imagine it going that far.

I'd be amazed if the plan is to build ROH to be anything "major", as such. AEW is his baby, AEW is the focus and AEW is the one he needs to keep his attention on.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK, OK, there is some big news here. Tony now owns footage of Jim Cornette.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wolf Mark said:


> I wonder if Warner would be interested to giving them real money or Tony will just accept anything as long as he's on the platform.


Depends when it happens. I would assume it would be a larger deal as it would still be on TBS at the same time.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> And you think no one that was signed before its dissolved wouldn't bite at the bit to sign back on? Tony Khan has a show with history and lineage and he can set up another show with guys like Punk, Bryan, Joe, and countless others and can be the focus of another show and have two separate shows that can male use of all the talent he's accumulated. Tony is a fucking genius.



And work where doing what? There's already 2 youtube shows and a TNT show that doesn't even get 500k. Like, what? Lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Like 30% of WWEs roster are ROH talent. 🤣


Yeah talent that was in ROH from over 10 years ago. ROH has been all but dead the last couple of years, while WWE was getting talent from Evolve. Never said they didn't have stars that was once in ROH, but them grabbing potential stars from ROH has not been a thing in along time.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Under what umbrella? He already has 2 youtube shows and a TNT show no one watches.


That hasn't been announced yet.

Rampage is in a garbage slot, the YouTube shows are glorified Indy shows with mostly non-contractors working.

Depending on the direction he goes, I would be significantly more interested in this than a jobber YouTube show, especially if the deal includes talent like the Briscoes and Jonathan Gresham, which I'm assuming it does.

People constantly whine about the bloated roster, well this is something that will certainly help with that.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

A Cross Rhodes! 😝


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> And you think no one that was signed before its dissolved wouldn't bite at the bit to sign back on? Tony Khan has a show with history and lineage and he can set up another show with guys like Punk, Bryan, Joe, and countless others and can be the focus of another show and have two separate shows that can male use of all the talent he's accumulated. Tony is a fucking genius.


Another show means more overhead, more time, more staff, more talent etc.

Punk, Bryan and Joe aren't going to go and work the ROH shows in front of 600 people.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761584736267632640


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The arena is as empty tonight as a ROH show in it’s prime.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> And work where doing what? There's already 2 youtube shows and a TNT show that doesn't even get 500k. Like, what? Lmao



Likely it will turn into the indy king promotion,which would help Tony get more break out starts I guess. Smaller promotion that will free stand but funded by Tony


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> That hasn't been announced yet.
> 
> Rampage is in a garbage slot, the YouTube shows are glorified Indy shows with mostly non-contractors working.
> 
> Depending on the direction he goes, I would be significantly more interested in this than a jobber YouTube show, especially if the deal includes talent like the Briscoes and Jonathan Gresham, which I'm assuming it does.


The deal includes no talent, because ROH had no one under contract.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I cannot take Danielson seriously as a heel. lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ROH had decent local tv deals.

AEW could put guys who don't get much TV time in those time slots, if that came with the purchase. 

Would love to see Powerhouse Hobbs work in ROH and dominate as heavyweight champion


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This is going to be a great match sunday but damn neither can afford a loss right now


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RainmakerV2 said:


> And work where doing what? There's already 2 youtube shows and a TNT show that doesn't even get 500k. Like, what? Lmao


You doubt Tony's ambition. Things can be shuffled around and he's bought something that he can have on another cable station. He's consolidating his grip on the wrestling world.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great promo by Mox. Not much else to say, other than hopefully the match delivers.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

What if Cody is put in charge of ROH.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> I cannot take Danielson seriously as a heel. lol


He does some funny shit when he is heel


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This Sting and Darby partnership has run its course.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Darby must actually be about 5 foot 5.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

IT’S STING


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> You doubt Tony's ambition. Things can be shuffled around and he's bought something that he can have on another cable station. He's consolidating his grip on the wrestling world.



You sound like youre living in a deluded fantasy world lol.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Great promo by Mox. Not much else to say, other than hopefully the match delivers.


You call that "great". My God.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

what a shit promo from both those guys


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

3venflow said:


> What if Cody is put in charge of ROH.


Anybody but Tony 🤣


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> What if Cody is put in charge of ROH.


Cody's going to WWE, he's not gonna run a dead company that hardly anyone will watch. He wants to be a star, he wants to be a world champion, he's going to WWE to be paid alot more than what Tony Khan was offering him.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Can Darby talk like he gives less of a fuck


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wolf Mark said:


> You call that "great". My God.


Funny I was just thinking dam this promo is generic and he's done this same one 200 times now


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

For promos: TK > Sting


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So Darby vs Sammy vs Andrade is a Rampage match? Weird but exciting


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wolf Mark said:


> You call that "great". My God.


Yes, it was great.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Another show means more overhead, more time, more staff, more talent etc.
> 
> Punk, Bryan and Joe aren't going to go and work the ROH shows in front of 600 people.


You're thinking small time. You're still looking through the lense that ROH will operate under its previous incarnation. Tony can rebuild the brand that can be held in arenas and make TV revenue on another cable station. He has the ability to do so. You think he bought ROH to run it still as a small time promotion? 🤣


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It is kind of like buying the USWA in 1995. Yeah it has a lot of lineage and history...but what is it worth other than a tape library?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

FTR wanting to be The Midnight Express is kinda cringe, get your own identity boys, i know you love Cornette raving over you but he will still love you if stop trying to be the Midnight Express.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

do some of you dudes watch this angry? Fucking hell, you guys are some masochistic people.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If the Briscoes appear as the joker team now, it would be very fitting. 😍


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TOP FLIGHT


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I feel we gonna have the debut of the Briscoes tonight


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m losing my mind here. Top Flight is back! OMG.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> You're thinking small time. You're still looking through the lense that ROH will operate under its previous incarnation. Tony can rebuild the brand that can be held in arenas and make TV revenue on another cable station. He has the ability to do so. You think he bought ROH to run it still as a small time promotion? 🤣



Dude his TNT AEW B show doesn't even do 500k even at 7 pm lmao. What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The deal includes no talent, because ROH had no one under contract.


ROH had several contracts due to expire at the end of this months the last I heard a couple of months ago. 

The less under contract the better, theres a few ROH talents that he is most definitely going to maintain under the ROH banner and my guess would be one of those people are Jonathan Gresham who is currently a free agent, and quite possibly The Briscoes. 

If done properly this could be a lot of fun.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Tony better not run roh too. Come on Tony, 2 promotions and your ego still won't let go


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

well at least its not that shitty battle royal format they had last week


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You sound like youre living in a deluded fantasy world lol.


He bought the company. You're deluding yourself if you think he bought the company for a tape library. Keep thinking small.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> ROH had several contracts due to expire at the end of this months the last I heard a couple of months ago.
> 
> The less under contract the better, theres a few ROH talents that he is most definitely going to maintain under the ROH banner and my guess would be one of those people are Jonathan Gresham who is currently a free agent, and quite possibly The Briscoes.
> 
> If done properly this could be a lot of fun.



They released everyone from their contracts a long time ago. They literally employed no one.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

From a good match to a potential clusterfuck. 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kane buried.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Yo, yo, shut up, shut up.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol this thread is a dumpster fire, you people can’t be this miserable.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Caster is a treasure.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The tag team talent in AEW is insane.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Fucking awful.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Acclaimed are fantastic


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Under the ROH name, they could experiment more. Maybe try out free talent and give guys who don't get used often, a weekly spot.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Why are they in a barn?


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> FTR wanting to be The Midnight express is kinda cringe, get your own identity boys.


its paying homage to them. FTR is nothing like the Midnight Express.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Tony better not run roh too. Come on Tony, 2 promotions and your ego still won't let go


I don't know how he does it. AEW, Fulham, Jaguars, a personal life (Presumably) and now possibly ROH thrown into the mix.

I run an indy, work a full time job and have a personal life and am constantly exhausted. Khan must be on meth constantly.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Lol this thread is a dumpster fire, you people can’t be this miserable.


The show is miserable.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can we turn The Acclaimed face yet?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm so sick of these tag team cluster fucks with 100 people in the ring every single week.*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Under the ROH name, they could experiment more. Maybe try out free talent and give guys who don't get used often, a weekly spot.


Absolutely. 

I love the idea, so many possibilities.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Ham and Egger said:


> He's consolidating his grip on the wrestling world.


lol stop


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't know how he does it. AEW, Fulham, Jaguars, a personal life (Presumably) and now possibly ROH thrown into the mix.
> 
> I run an indy, work a full time job and have a personal life and am constantly exhausted. Khan must be on meth constantly.


His promo says it all lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

HBO Max reference there.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't know how he does it. AEW, Fulham, Jaguars, a personal life (Presumably) and now possibly ROH thrown into the mix.
> 
> I run an indy, work a full time job and have a personal life and am constantly exhausted. Khan must be on meth constantly.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Are these fans going to cheer for everything? Fucking nerds


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

The Acclaimed are the best tag team going today I swear.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Buying the company means that the streaming deal has to be the next move, I’d say this is good news.


Yeah I don't see how people don't see this as a big damn deal. I never got into ROH, but you can't ignore it's impact and importance to modern wrestling.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Butcher and Blade come out to very tame polite applause.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Erik. said:


> HBO Max reference there.


Where?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Butcher looks so damn cool, would love to see him join The House of Black and lose Blade's boring worthless ass.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Under the ROH name, they could experiment more. Maybe try out free talent and give guys who don't get used often, a weekly spot.


How much would you have to suck to be on Dark Elevation in that environment?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The sheets just reported AEW is having to tighten the budget, now he can easily just buy and run another company, which is it lol.


Might have to tighten the budget when you’re trying to make a second company.

“lol”


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Some of you fuckers need to go out and touch some grass.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Angels eliminated on a ramp the same height as the ring mat. Makes sense.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

I was hoping he had signed Cody. That would have changed the game.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Where?


Excalibur literally just said it.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Is it just me who thinks Darby is hot as fuck? 🤣


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

rich110991 said:


> Is it just me who thinks Darby is hot as fuck? 🤣


We know your kink now. Into the dungen you go, or the vampire cave? Lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Need to get some guys out of there. Also, I'd have gone with a 1 minute timer


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah I don't see how people don't see this as a big damn deal. I never got into ROH, but you can't ignore it's impact and importance to modern wrestling.



Because it is literally a dead company? The hardcore of the hardcore may be hyped to watch Joe vs. Punks 60 minute match from 2003 on demand or something, but I mean wtf.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jobber battle royal


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sad Panda said:


> its paying homage to them. FTR is nothing like the Midnight Express.


Except they use their theme, wear their gear designs, everyone calls Ziggler a HBK wannabe, or is he just paying homage to him?


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

I see ROH being AEWs NXT


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If the Bucks don't win this I'll be very surprised. It seems like a formality.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'm so sick of these tag team cluster fucks with 100 people in the ring every single week.*


Maybe the upside of making ROH come back and have 3-4 shows? They would have to run out of guys to put in all these cluster matches right? Right??


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah I don't see how people don't see this as a big damn deal. I never got into ROH, but you can't ignore it's impact and importance to modern wrestling.


Tony Khan owns the origin story to a fucking LARGE chunk of modern wrestling. Vince doesn’t get to just make up his own narrative.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bdon said:


> Might have to tighten the budget when you’re trying to make a second company.
> 
> “lol”


How bout just making sure the first one is taken care of?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Because it is literally a dead company? The hardcore of the hardcore may be hyped to watch Joe vs. Punks 60 minute match from 2003 on demand or something, but I mean wtf.


But Tony has access to many ROH guys and can relive a lot of angles under his version. The difference is that its on a much bigger scale.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Justin Roberts said "The Butcher Adam The Blade" 😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> How bout just making sure the first one is taken care of?


I’d say the first one is doing pretty fucking well.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> Tony Khan owns the origin story to a fucking LARGE chunk of modern wrestling. Vince doesn’t get to just make up his own narrative.


Origin story? Lol to a hand full of wrestlers scraping themselves into the top promotions where only smarks care for. That legacy won't matter in 5 years time. Anyways I value Tony having roh be around in general rather than another promotin fold.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Santana and Ortiz need to stop with the facepaint and only bring it out for street fights and hardcore matches, no need to wear it every match now.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Why would you have Santana and Ortiz enter in picture and picture and have the varsity blondes enter on TV? lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Angels eliminated on a ramp the same height as the ring mat. Makes sense.


Angels is about the same height as the ramp, so makes sense to me.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> But Tony has access to many ROH guys and can relive a lot of angles under his version. The difference is that its on a much bigger scale.


Oh man referencing angles from an indy company that drew maybe 900 people on average in its prime 12 years ago is gonna be fucking phenomenal. Watch out Vince holyyyyyy shit.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bear Country haven't gone as far in AEW as I expected. They seem to be below almost everyone in the division.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Except they use their theme, wear their gear designs, everyone calls Ziggler a HBK wannabe, or is he just paying homage to him?


Neither lol Ziggler just so happens to have a similar look and skill set.

I mean were people calling Benoit a dynamite kid knock off back in the day too? Some wrestlers are just similar.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Maybe the upside of making ROH come back and have 3-4 shows? They would have to run out of guys to put in all these cluster matches right? Right??


*Absolutely not! They would have MORE tag teams to throw in the clusters! Instead of seeing the Briscoes in individual feuds with FTR, Sting and Darby, PNP, and even the Dumb Fucks, you get to see them in meaningless multi team matches with Trent and Chuck, Bear Country, The Butcher and The Blade, and Pillman and Garrison.*


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Started off okay but like last week its a clusterfuck with so many people in there the eliminations should have been swift and fast


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

oh great another dork order team


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This sucks.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This crowd don't know what they like and hate


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Tag division is 🔥 Everybody loves The Acclaimed!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

JR: Listen, listen, you’re eliminated.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

4 members of the dork order in this match!?!?! Whyyyy


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Oh man referencing angles from an indy company that drew maybe 900 people on average in its prime 12 years ago is gonna be fucking phenomenal. Watch out Vince holyyyyyy shit.


He's doesn't have to reference it... he can recreate it. You don't think he won't do Punk vs Joe again? Open your eyes to the possibilities.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's better than last week's, but battle royales are nearly all meh unless heavily produced. This is no exception. Rumble 92 is still the standard IMO.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

I gave Dynamite a chance tonight and the first match was good...but this battle royal is just awful...my god


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chuck Taylor has no business being on tv, my god he looks awful, dude just screams lowrent indy talent, has no business being in a large company of any kind.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Absolutely not! They would have MORE tag teams to throw in the clusters! Instead of seeing the Briscoes in individual feuds with FTR, Sting and Darby, PNP, and even the Dumb Fucks, you get to see them in meaningless multi team matches with Trent and Chuck, Bear Country, The Butcher and The Blade, and Pillman and Garrison.*


Oh no, can you imagine if Tony tries to do a tag version of the WCW WW3 format with two rings and 87 teams?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The F*cks of Youth.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Shleppy said:


> I gave Dynamite a chance tonight and the first match was good...but this battle royal is just awful...my god


Every battle royal in aew sucks,it's something they need to work on


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Chuck Taylor and Dork Order look like fucking shit


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Lets all just stare at the fucking bucks in the ring guys


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I love how literally everyone is just waiting for the young bucks to stroll to the ring, instead of...you know...fighting each other.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> He's doesn't have to reference it... he can recreate it. You don't think he won't do Punk vs Joe again? Open your eyes to the possibilities.



Yeah and 10 years ago that would have shook up the wrestling business. Now they're both shells of their former selfs. I mean my God go watch Joe's last match vs. Kross. Karrion fucking Kross who none of you think can work had to carry him to a passable match because he couldn't breathe after 3 minutes or keep his trunks up over his gut.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Annnnnnd another ad break.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah I don't see how people don't see this as a big damn deal. I never got into ROH, but you can't ignore it's impact and importance to modern wrestling.


It hasn't had that impact in about 15 years that's why.

I'm not shitting on ROH, I'm a fan of ROH and enjoy what they were doing but the fact is the glory years were like 04-07? Maybe 08? Things started going down in 09, had a slight peak in like 2016-2017 and then tanked when AEW came.

This is kind of like when McMahon bought ECW. It was like "Yeah cool that's a big name" but in 01 it'd been at least 3 years since ECW had been amazing and 5 years since its peak.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I wonder if Tony will keep the current branding and belts for roh or redo it all


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> He's doesn't have to reference it... he can recreate it. You don't think he won't do Punk vs Joe again? Open your eyes to the possibilities.


Joe can't go anymore, dude is not who he was in 2002 anymore, thats a match i would not care to see in 2022.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

bdon said:


> Tony Khan owns the origin story to a fucking LARGE chunk of modern wrestling. Vince doesn’t get to just make up his own narrative.


Why would Vince care?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

this battle royal is so weird. 

Feature the dork order beating up on Butcher but put Santana and Ortiz entrance and FTR and Bucks stare down in picture and picture


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Chuck Taylor has no business being on tv, my god he looks awful, dude just scream lowrent indy talent, has no business being in a large company of any kind.


He does not really scream it as much as it just oozes out of him like an STD sore.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Is there a PPV Sunday? Because it sure doesn’t feel like it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Bucks of youth

Soon


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470001366093516811


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah and 10 years ago that would have shook up the wrestling business. Now they're both shells of their former selfs. I mean my God go watch Joe's last match vs. Kross. Karrion fucking Kross who none of you think can work had to carry him to a passable match because he couldn't breathe after 3 minutes or keep his trunks up over his gut.


Katrina fucking Kross got carried by Joe in that match. LMAAOOOOOOOO

I get it, you're not excited for the acquisition but he has big plans for ROH whether you like it or not.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They released everyone from their contracts a long time ago. They literally employed no one.


Good, then Tony can focus on attempting to regain the several talents from ROH who are actually worth contracting, sign some FA's and of course, utilize some of the bloated AEW Roster if he wishes to as well.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ass Boys


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Is there a PPV Sunday? Because it sure doesn’t feel like it.


I am hyped for the UFC PPV on Saturday, that PPV's main event has a better storyline than anything in pro wrestling right now

Couldn't care less for the PPV on Sunday, like at all


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Colton's like 6'2 and a foot taller than anyone else in the ring.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Why does it feel like they've put the people all squeezed together like sardines?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> Katrina fucking Kross got carried by Joe in that match. LMAAOOOOOOOO
> 
> I get it, you're not excited for the acquisition but he has big plans for ROH whether you like it or not.


guy.

There's no way you could watch that match and say that. Joe literally couldn't walk from being out of breath 3 minutes in and spent the whole match trying to keep his pants from falling down lmao. You're literally in your own world. I'm now convinced.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Joe can't go anymore, dude is not who he was in 2002 anymore, thats a match i would not care to see in 2022.


And yet Vince milked old me like Taker and Goldberg for years. Stop sleeping on Joe.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Tony Khan owns the origin story to a fucking LARGE chunk of modern wrestling. Vince doesn’t get to just make up his own narrative.


Silly Bdon you know he'll make his own narrative anyway. What does pesky things like facts and video evidence matter lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Ass Boys got Bushwackered.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> I get it, you're not excited for the acquisition but he has big plans for ROH whether you like it or not.


How do you know that? Genuinely asking because I don't want to say too much until we find out his plans.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Why is the AEW Dark tier talent entering so late.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

think they might be starting an angle for 10 to take the mask off


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

my feed seems to have switched to elevation.

anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

One hour of a meh announcement, Bryan beating a mostly retired dude, and this battle royal nonsense. Hope hour 2 is better.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This match is lame I'm sorry.


----------



## Notorious THB (11 mo ago)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Because Ring of Honor has a great roster and history. Now with the resources of a billionaire family it can be huge.


Some people just don't get it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> And yet Vince milked old me like Taker and Goldberg for years. Stop sleeping on Joe.


They can both go better than Joe can now, thats for damn sure, and both are in way better physical shape.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The ring is full of jobbers!! 😂


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bowens' sooooooo underrated.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tony, end this shit. The crowd is dying before our eyes.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RainmakerV2 said:


> guy.
> 
> There's no way you could watch that match and say that. Joe literally couldn't walk from being out of breath 3 minutes in and spent the whole match trying to keep his pants from falling down lmao. You're literally in your own world. I'm now convinced.


Dude and I'm convinced you're just a blind hater. Point is, Tony bought ROH and use all its name recognition to build more revenue. If you can't see that then I can't help. It'll happen and you can still complain about it.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Joe can't go anymore, dude is not who he was in 2002 anymore, thats a match i would not care to see in 2022.


Joe can still put on a quality match, unfortunately its straight to the inactive list for 6 months immediately after said match though.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

La Parka said:


> this battle royal is so weird.
> 
> Feature the dork order beating up on Butcher but put Santana and Ortiz entrance and FTR and Bucks stare down in picture and picture


ok, this is like your third post on this battle royal being sucky, what did the battle royal do to you


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

lol it was so obvious that he jumped


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Didn’t they have a garbage tag team battle royale last week?

Khan is coked up trash.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Tony, end this shit. The crowd is dying before our eyes.


All 45 of them.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> And yet Vince milked old me like Taker and Goldberg for years. Stop sleeping on Joe.


It's a bit different though.

Taker and Goldberg are great characters, CM Punk Vs Samoa Joe is known to be a great series of professional wrestling matches.

No chance could Punk and Joe come close to anything like they did in 03. Not a knock on them either, no wrestlers could.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I can just feel the ratings dropping.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Speaking of Glenn Jacobs, I wish he was here and just came out and destroyed all these jobbers, that would actually make this match cool. 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

All this just to put the Bucks on the fuckin PPV? Jesus.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JR is way beyond done with this cluster.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Aight they need to wrap this up honestly


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The ring is full of jobbers!! 😂


Repo Man and Brooklyn Brawler next


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

"Good Lord, guys." - JR.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

JR might quit on air if this garbage still goes on for another 5 minutes.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't see why people like Danhausen. So far he's pointed at people. That's all he does 🤣


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Man, I love JR. One of the best talents in wrestling. It's gonna be sad when he leaves the business. He's not what he once was, but it's still good ole fucking JR. I love him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chip Chipperson said:


> How do you know that? Genuinely asking because I don't want to say too much until we find out his plans.


The guy is crazy ambitious. I doubt he purchased it just to sweep it under the rug. He already has a lot of ROH legends under contract and he will create another brand with it. He just bought himself his own Smackdown.... but this one will actually feel like its own show. Lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

La Parka said:


> my feed seems to have switched to elevation.
> 
> anyone else having this issue?


Mine switched to Dark.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't see why people like Danhausen. So far he's pointed at people. That's all he does 🤣


He's pointing at people because he is The Count and is counting them 🤣


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> *It's a bit different though.*
> 
> Taker and Goldberg are great characters, CM Punk Vs Samoa Joe is known to be a great series of professional wrestling matches.
> 
> No chance could Punk and Joe come close to anything like they did in 03. Not a knock on them either, no wrestlers could.


Yes it is.

The two literally almost killed one another on several occasions due to the fact that they physically can no longer walk, let alone wrestle.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I don't see why people like Danhausen. So far he's pointed at people. That's all he does 🤣


Probably be involved in the Broken Hardy shit, if Matt gets his wish


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I think this is the match version of Herb Abrams and Tony having a contest on who can snort the most Adderall.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Dumb Fucks win so they can attempt to get revenge on pay-per-view against Redragon. Wrap this shit up. No one cares.*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> The guy is crazy ambitious. I doubt he purchased it just to sweep it under the rug. He already has a lot of ROH legends under contract and he will create another brand with it. He just bought himself his own Smackdown.... but this one will actually feel like its own show. Lol


Fair enough I guess we will see.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

'Only one foot landed on the stage' -- wtf.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Holy shit, they might actually put fucking top flight in a title match. This isn't fucking pwg tony.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

All this shit just for the match everyone knew they wanted to book in the first place lmao.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Dang 30 mins of this... AEW has great highs but low lows and this is a low


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This is definitely not a slobber knocker.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

I'm happy RoH is not going to just fold, I'm happy something may be done with the brand and it will continue to exist as RoH is a company that means a lot to me. But I just hate that the new owner is Tony Khan lol. I hope he does something nice with it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Rediculous. Young Bucks should just easily eliminate that worthless jobber 🙄


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Think Darius definitely has more potential than Dante. 

Glad he's back from injury.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's a bit different though.
> 
> Taker and Goldberg are great characters, CM Punk Vs Samoa Joe is known to be a great series of professional wrestling matches.
> 
> No chance could Punk and Joe come close to anything like they did in 03. Not a knock on them either, no wrestlers could.


Wrestling isn't all about athleticism, if you add a great story to, and both men are great storytellers, they could have a drama filled match and the crowd will eat it up. You just have to make them care.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They really didn't need a match this long to send the Bucks to Revolution


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Super Daruis Martin" is just retarded, he's a jobber.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Can the Bucks just go away already? They're awful


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

And it’s mercifully over.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Good that Young Bucks won that but they should of just easily won it, it was just them teamed up on a jobber


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I cannot wait to here Jimmy's thoughts on that mess


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey, they dug up Christian for a 15 second appearance. 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I could've walked my dog and spared myself this match 😥


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Can the Bucks just go away already? They're awful


To ROH?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jungle Boy's theme sounds like gay porn music 🤣


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

A 40 min match needed to get the Young Bucks on the PPV LOL


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Can’t wait for the Punk promo after last week


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The only good thing about this show is up next.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Figured Bucks were winning. Match was fine, ending was especially fun but it just went too long for me.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499201979331006469


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

All that just for more Hardly Boys middle school drama?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Instead of another battle royal they could've made the entirety of Rampage a tag gauntlet match. Think outside the box a bit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the end of the battle royale was great but it could've gone one commercial break less. 10 teams, shorter intervals


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Good that Young Bucks won that but they should of just easily won it, it was just them teamed up on a jobber


They are the jobbers though.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

They aren't EVPs for nothing.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

If all your gonna do is sh*t all over AEW the entire episode, then why the h*ll are you here, let the people that actually enjoy the product enjoy the f*cking product


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Can Christian just turn on JE and go on a heel run already?

Dude is still very good in the ring, but hes not getting any younger.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> To ROH?


Maybe they should make Rampage into the ROH show and do a brand split 😂


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

That felt like a complete waste of time and you know a match is bad when even the superfans are shitting on it


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah that Battle Royal was way too long, I mean we knew this was the Revolution match regardless.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499194468540555264


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I think the creative team didn't know what to do to fill shows until the date of the PPV. 
This is why we have so much poor matches... 
Hopefully the level will pick up after Revolution


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I could've walked my dog and spared myself this match [emoji26]


I could have ordered Uber eats and finished it all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

PavelGaborik said:


> Can Christian just turn on JE and go on a heel run already?
> 
> Dude is still very good in the ring, but hes not getting any younger.


And heel has always been his natural role.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Isn't this a go home show? Shouldn't you be building the PPV? Not having 40 minute long tag team number 1 contender battle royals? Am I in an alternate universe or something?


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Isn't this a go home show? Shouldn't you be building the PPV? Not having 40 minute long tag team number 1 contender battle royals? Am I in an alternate universe or something?


Nah, it's the AEW universe.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

INSIDER TERMS! Yawn.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jericho looking better each week.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

French Connection said:


> I think the creative team didn't know what to do to fill shows until the date of the PPV.
> This is why we have so much poor matches...
> Hopefully the level will pick up after Revolution


creative team ? what rock are you living under buddy.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Isn't this a go home show? Shouldn't you be building the PPV? Not having 40 minute long tag team number 1 contender battle royals? Am I in an alternate universe or something?


Building the PPV doesn't seem to exist in modern wrestling.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Isn't this a go home show? Shouldn't you be building the PPV? Not having 40 minute long tag team number 1 contender battle royals? Am I in an alternate universe or something?


they are, they are building a match for the tag titles, so, i dont know if you saw what i saw but, i saw build to the PPV


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho is so much better as a heel. It's night and day.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sooo now Jericho is cool with them again? WTF LMAO


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

so after losing back to back battle royals, Ortiz and Santana dap Jericho?

Didi they give up on tryin to break away from him and showing that they had what it takes to get to the top?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chris Jericho is The Influencer? That sounds kind of sexual with The Influence 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Why they sign Christian just to manage a tag team? I want to see him do stuff. He's a great heel.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Jericho has gotten into great shape, he's looking close to what he looked like in his prime


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Thank God. Punk is here to clean the stench left behind from that clusterfuck.*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CM shakin, confused and befuzzled!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Silly Bdon you know he'll make his own narrative anyway. What does pesky things like facts and video evidence matter lol.


I hate that fucker.

But the worst part about that weird old bastard is that I have to know his mother died at the age of 103, so I have to assume his ass is gonna be ruining the fun in wrestling for 3 more decades.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> they are, they are building a match for the tag titles, so, i dont know if you saw what i saw but, i saw build to the PPV


And the 8 other matches on the show? Oh yeah another Punk MJF promo, haven't had enough of those.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers for "the bad guy" to get well soon. 🙏🏻


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Punk wearing the official Bryan Danielson merch.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I would rather listen to are real crack head


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> And the 8 other matches on the show? Oh yeah another Punk MJF promo, haven't had enough of those.


quit crapping on the product and just leave bro
and the other 8 matches HASNT EVEN HAPPENED YET!!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I hate that fucker.
> 
> But the worst part about that weird old bastard is that I have to know his mother died at the age of 103, so I have to assume his ass is gonna be ruining the fun in wrestling for 3 more decades.


Lmao got to appreciate your intensity in your disdain lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CM Punk vs MJF is the best thing going rn on AEW tbh.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Ah I don't care for what you guys did your childhood. Christ. That is not the Bold & the Beautiful.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah not feeling these last 2 weeks, just hate sappy in my wrestling. match should be fun.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

CM Punk and MJF's ability to combined kayfabe with reality is incredible.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Adam Cole should take the title from Adam Page then build up CM Punk to challenge him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> quit crapping on the product and just leave bro
> and the other 8 matches HASNT EVEN HAPPENED YET!!!



if this forum was full of only people that choose to pretend every last thing they see is a jerk off fest, It would turn into Impact wrestling with 8 fans. The product changes, A lot of fans sadly dont feel its changed for the better the past while. Thats life thats part of a product. Its more of a negative if you ask all of us to pack up now and walk away. We all want aew to be good, we are all fans.Its just got lots of crappy stuff. Why do you want us to pretend its not there. I appreciate the fact a lot of us from day 1 are still sticking around regardless of how we feel now compared to then. That wont last forever. 

We hope for the best !


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Legit Lioness said:


> View attachment 117805



a younger crack head


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

lol at MJF's face


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Ah I don't care for what you guys did your childhood. Christ. That is not the Bold & the Beautiful.


WrestleMania 50 main event


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Wolf Mark said:


> Ah I don't care for what you guys did your childhood. Christ. That is not the Bold & the Beautiful.











Yes it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Punk is so fucking good.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hahahaha


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Swerve coming


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

How romantic.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brothers gotta hug


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Full circle from the start of the feud when MJF extended his hand.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF is playing Punk like a fiddle 😂


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry but I thought this feud started good but has got very forced.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> MJF is playing Punk like a fiddle 😂


100%


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

We all seen it coming lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Well duh.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

God MJF is amazing!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol is anyone getting brother love vibes from MJF here


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What?!? Well this comes out of nowhere.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Masterful.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

MJF really botched his spray tan


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Best heel in wrestling.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

A random bell sounds. Lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This feels like a son hates father storyline.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Sorry but I thought this feud started good but has got very forced.


You're just not understanding the next level never before seen storytelling and depth


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ring the damn bell!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Wish the segment would have ended with the hug. Would have made Sunday’s match even more intriguing.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't care that I saw that kick to the nuts coming a mile away when MJF went in for the hug, that's still some great heel work to play on Punk's emotions.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey they listened to Jim Cornette!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

You know deep down MJFs inner child loved that hug.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So MJFs beat him twice already and now he's made him look like an idiot. Does Punk really lose again at Revolution?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

DUDE yessss!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Feud of the year.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

A proper blood feud. Ass kicking.

"You stupid, stupid old man."


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

How to make new stars: veterans work new stars and help get them over

What doesnt work: have the veteran come back just to be a mark out draw and just ends up burying the new star


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> What?!? Well this comes out of nowhere.



I cant wrap myself around how people think this is out of nowhere ? or a masterful bit. How on this planet are people going to believe that somehow weeks and weeks into this feud that suddenly mjf is all buddy buddy. A baby could tell this story.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That level of drama! That level of blood!


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

What a crimson mask


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Vince would sell that Punk/MJF shirt with the blood on it for $29.99

Use shop code VINCE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Sadly, this means Punk is going over. I saw him bleeding the moment I saw him wearing white lol.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Flee from old man Sting and Darby and Sammy! lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

MJF has to win now...Dude he is just on another level right now...WOW


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

sting vs MJF could be great !


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So MJFs beat him twice already and now he's made him look like an idiot. Does Punk really lose again at Revolution?


No, but he should.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eventually Darby is gonna have to turn heel and do the same shit MJF is doing rn with Punk and go over Sting.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Tremendous stuff. 

Old school heel work.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Spears - Daniel Bryan got fired for less haha


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Nice of them to wait until Punk was nearly dead before running out.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Goddamn, THIS is the MJF I want. 

That dead-eyed sociopath we just saw.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is the best feud AEW has ever had.

MJF needs to win the strap next.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This should main event on Sunday.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if the actual dog collar match will be that intense and gory?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Now thats a money making angle. Red makes green.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

So, can we now officially say Punk v MJF is the great feud in AEW history (thus far)?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cornette will be happy that three top baby faces came to save Punk.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That segment was dope as hell, MJF and Punk are so good


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> You're just not understanding the next level never before seen storytelling and depth



I know the entire story to the end.This is nothing special. Its amazing time and time again people hype this dude up like hes above all. There is nothing different about this feud to anything we have seen. That being said Its enjoyable because MJF is a solid heel.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm still not really into MJF, buuuut this is the kind of stuff we need more in wrestling. Obsessive hate, blood and choking people to death. I miss the absolute drama of wrestling.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> I cant wrap myself around how people think this is out of nowhere ? or a masterful bit. How on this planet are people going to believe that somehow weeks and weeks into this feud that suddenly mjf is all buddy buddy. A baby could tell this story.


He got Punk to drop his guard. The people knew it was coming but it was still intriguing and told very well. Especially compared to everything else going on.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Incredible segment that.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

If MJF is the devil does that mean that Malakai Black worships MJF??? MJF leader of House of Black confirmed.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That callback is so obvious in hindsight, I dont know how I didnt see it coming.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome segment. Best feud in pro wrestling in a decade. These two have killed it just about every week. MJF really should go over Sunday, but have a feeling now he won't.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

What a great feud this has been. MJF is incredible but I feel like this arc calls for a Punk win as MJF beat him twice in his hometown and just brutalized him.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> MJF is playing Punk like a fiddle 😂


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn that's Flair VS Funk level blood


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

FrankenTodd said:


> Vince would sell that Punk/MJF shirt with the blood on it for $29.99
> 
> Use shop code VINCE
> 
> ...


Vince would just completely punk out MJF having him competely buried by CM Punk if he was booking this.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


oh dude i just realized jake with MJF would be great. But the problem is MJF can already talk lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Goddamn what a fucking segment segment. WWE can't even pull an angle like that anymore. Looking forward to that match!


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

It also doesn't hurt that Punk and MJF are probably the two best promo guys in wrestling today.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

They need to pull the trigger on Mjfs title run Hangman had all but flopped and mjf is white hot


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Tremendous segment, and even though I could see it coming it still came across wonderfully. 

Punk/MJF should have a violent match, but the real question is who wins? Punk winning would make sense given the babyface being valiant in the end, but MJF should win this feud to move onto winning the title.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I feel like hobbs is slowly coming into himself in a good way.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Keith Lee just doesn't do anything for me


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MrMeeseeks said:


> They need to pull the trigger on Mjfs title run Hangman had all but flopped and mjf is white hot


Will be hard when Punk wins at the weekend. 

But I agree with the sentiment. MJF is the one to take the belt off of Hangman.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Keith Lee still has the same presence he always did.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Keith Lee: Huge talent acquisition but can’t get a match on Dynamite.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Damn I was hoping for a Shakespeare type of promo from Keith Lee


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

toontownman said:


> Spears - Daniel Bryan got fired for less haha


I have really, really wanted him to choke out Justin Roberts with a tie and kick his head in after someone gets the better of him one of the weeks. Would be a great callback.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thunder Rosa is a piss break.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

We need a remake or a sequel. Or both.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hayter needs to turn on Britt solely because Britt is robbing us of hearing Hayter's theme.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Didn't Martinez try to give Rosa brain damage with a led pipe 2 weeks ago? Now they're teammates?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MJF is fucking pure gold. He’s outshined Punk and Jericho on the mic in back to back feuds.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Shleppy said:


> Damn I was hoping for a Shakespeare type of promo from Keith Lee


All the world’s a stage,
And all the men and women merely players;
They have their exits and their entrances;
And one man in his time plays many parts,


_cue music_


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The only way I can accept MJF losing is if it's preceeded by Wardlow's long-overdue face turn.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is a great story and feud but at some point they have to pull the trigger on Wardlow while he has momentum.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Now this is what I came to see.















*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> I know the entire story to the end.This is nothing special. Its amazing time and time again people hype this dude up like hes above all. There is nothing different about this feud to anything we have seen. That being said Its enjoyable because MJF is a solid heel.


Like I said last week, they're great speakers. But the last minute "I was a nerd feel bad for me" that was an obvious swerve was stupid. The praise for it is baffling


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Punk must of knicked an artery. Too much blood.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I can’t think of many AEW feuds that have been on par with this one. It’s been absolutely amazing from start to finish.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Didn't Martinez try to give Rosa brain damage with a led pipe 2 weeks ago? Now they're teammates?


Long term booking, bro. They’ll circle back to it in 2025.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hayter just has a special aura to her. I love the way she carries herself and that booty. 🥵


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

AEW's womens division will probably always suck until they get some 4HW!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Now this is what I came to see.
> View attachment 117808
> 
> View attachment 117807
> *


7-11. Someone get Hayter a Slurpee! (and some damn wins!)


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> Tremendous segment, and even though I could see it coming it still came across wonderfully.
> 
> Punk/MJF should have a violent match, but the real question is who wins? Punk winning would make sense given the babyface being valiant in the end, but MJF should win this feud to move onto winning the title.


I wish MJF to win.
But I'm pretty sure this segment is to make Punk over at Revolution.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> He got Punk to drop his guard. The people knew it was coming but it was still intriguing and told very well. Especially compared to everything else going on.


The issue is it's stupid, especially when Punk is acknowledging it's stupid for him to even trust him and pointing out how the backstory is no excuse. It was an unearned play at that type of move. In a well written story a villain with MJFs track record should at least do some good deeds before the hero contemplates forgiving him.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Hayter just has a special aura to her. I love the way she carries herself and that booty. 🥵


It's OK to admit that her special aura is mostly just the booty. You don't need to lie to us. You're in (mostly) good company here.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Shleppy said:


> Damn I was hoping for a Shakespeare type of promo from Keith Lee


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Hayter just has a special aura to her. I love the way she carries herself and that booty. 🥵


That amazing ass on Hayter is wowww..in love. Imagine her and Nikkita Lions? Holy shit lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope Thunder Rosa is not working injured with all that bandaging around her leg, the Womens division needs her


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Loved it but after Punk going on about being the bad guy, MJF should have screamed “you’re not the bad guy.. I AM THE BAD GUY!” 😂


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> The issue is it's stupid, especially when Punk is acknowledging it's stupid for him to even trust him and pointing out how the backstory is no excuse. It was an unearned play at that type of move. In a well written story a villain with MJFs track record should at least do some good deeds before the hero contemplates forgiving him.


Both guys came off like buffoon in this


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Didn't Martinez try to give Rosa brain damage with a led pipe 2 weeks ago? Now they're teammates?


Didnt she get attacked by Brit and Jamie for hesitating on using the pipe on Rosa ?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Long term booking, bro. They’ll circle back to it in 2025.


"Long term booking🤪" is what that clown JD says all time when he's shouting about "BRUUUUUUUCE" 😂 

He's such a clown thinking Thunder Rosa should beat Britt, especially when pushing jobbers like Thunder Rosa over who should be pushed as their top stars is so something "BRUUUUUUUCE🤪" would come up with 🙄


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> The issue is it's stupid, especially when Punk is acknowledging it's stupid for him to even trust him and pointing out how the backstory is no excuse. It was an unearned play at that type of move. In a well written story a villain with MJFs track record should at least do some good deeds before the hero contemplates forgiving him.


Punk has been full of self doubt for years. He left wrestling, he lost in MMA. For me, it shows that even though he knows better he just does not trust his instincts like he should. So it gave MJF an opening. That is why I want MJF to win. He sends Punk to his bottom, then he can have his redemption story. Something like that at least.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Listen at the end.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499206553446252545


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ruby Riott is better than Thunder Rosa and Mercedes and she's just a worthless Riott jobber ffs!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe Punk read my thread here about too many face vs face and heel vs heel matches in AEW?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Didnt she get attacked by Brit and Jamie for hesitating on using the pipe on Rosa ?


Thunder Rosa : "Eh CTE is no big deal because you hesitated a little, let's be friends. "



Alright.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Ham and Egger said:


> Hayter just has a special aura to her. I love the way she carries herself and that booty. 🥵


Yea, dude, that booty. It's one of AEW's main draws for me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Both guys came off like buffoon in this


It's just random MJF reveals he was a nerd so he can do a beat down he could've done anyway lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The best female AEW breakout star voted by the fans is Jamie Hayter! Not Thunder Rosa!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This Britt/Rosa sequence hasn’t made me super confident about this match on Sunday.

Really wish they went with a cage match.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes Thank you, Thunder.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Didn't Martinez try to give Rosa brain damage with a led pipe 2 weeks ago? Now they're teammates?


I'll give them a slight pass, Martinez was working with Britt Baker when she attacked Thunder Rosa, since then they've split and now wants to get back at Britt, it's not as if she had personal beef with Rosa. Still doesn't exactly cover enough for Rosa to trust her but it's not like it's WWE level bad writing.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

What a botchfest. Britt is still fucking horrible. And Hayter is even worse.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow am shocked Britt took the pin makes me think she's probably retaining now


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Stone Cold to AEW confirmed.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Nothing says WWE booking like pinning the champ right before the PPV.

Oh look, another backstage interview interrupted after three words.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The overuse of 'bitch' lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Britt retains, are they going to cycle through the same challengers again? 😄


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That was probably Jade's best promo tbh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Why the fuck would you pin the champion right before the pay-per-view with two jobbers in the match? Tony Khan you dumbass.*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Punk has been full of self doubt for years. He left wrestling, he lost in MMA. For me, it shows that even though he knows better he just does not trust his instincts like he should. So it gave MJF an opening. That is why I want MJF to win. He sends Punk to his bottom, then he can have his redemption story. Something like that at least.


Bingo.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

No champion should ever be losing a non title match on tv


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thunder Rosa is even worse than Riho in terms of being a worthless pissbreak! And screw you retarded ywc marks! You dont know whats best for buisiness you bunch of sheep!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The TNT title has gone down the toilet since they put it on this doofus.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Ruby Riott is better than Thunder Rosa and Mercedes and she's just a worthless Riott jobber ffs!


Ruby Riott is fkin terrible. So no she's not better


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> It's just random MJF reveals he was a nerd so he can do a beat down he could've done anyway lol


and yet got called masterful


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Why the fuck would you pin the champion right before the pay-per-view with two jobbers in the match? Tony Khan you dumbass.*


Guess booker Vince McMahon.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Thunder Rosa : "Eh CTE is no big deal because you hesitated a little, let's be friends. "
> 
> 
> 
> Alright.


Correct if I'm wrong, but to cause CTE with a pipe, you would actually have to inflict trauma with it, no?

She hesitated, looked as if she was not going to use the pipe on Thunder Rosa and was attacked as a result of it. 

I'm all for valid criticism but this is just idiotic bitching about something that never even transpired.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Punk has been full of self doubt for years. He left wrestling, he lost in MMA. For me, it shows that even though he knows better he just does not trust his instincts like he should. So it gave MJF an opening. That is why I want MJF to win. He sends Punk to his bottom, then he can have his redemption story. Something like that at least.


It just makes him look dumb. Then it's just like if the endgame is a beat down what purpose did this serve. It doesn't even really hold up in the "did it for the evils". I mean when you spell it out "I was a nerd and you made me mad" is a weird way to go into a beat down. At least save the most obvious turn for the PPV mid match.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Correct if I'm wrong, but to cause CTE with a pipe, you would actually have to inflict trauma with it, no?
> 
> She hesitated, looked as if she was not going to use the pipe on Thunder Rosa and was attacked as a result of it.
> 
> I'm all for valid criticism but this is just idiotic bitching about something that never even transpired.



On Rampage she knocked the shit out of Rosa with a lead pipe to the head.



If you didn't watch it I don't blame you. Most dont.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Guess booker Vince McMahon.


Vince and Prichard are probrably booking the womens matches 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don’t like champions losing on TV I bash WWE for that, but I hope this doesn’t mean Britt retains, they need to get the gold off of her


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice to see Hayter not take a pin for once. Britts time is up unless they're prolonging the feud into some sort of rubber match.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> It's just random MJF reveals he was a nerd so he can do a beat down he could've done anyway lol


Yea he could have just come in with Pinaccles and beat him up. I guess knowing MJF, he wanted to do the surprise. But it's just clownish to me. Punk being conned so easily and MJF being part of another cartoonish angle....


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love me some Kris Statlander


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Ruby Riott is fkin terrible. So no she's not better


Yep! Ruby Riott is indeed fuckin terrible but still is even better than Thunder Rosa! Thunder Rosa is garbage!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499210308023377931


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> It's just random MJF reveals he was a nerd so he can do a beat down he could've done anyway lol


No, the beatdown is BECAUSE he was a nerd. This was one of those moments in life that you can’t take back, where one choice sends you down the path of good and success and the other sends you down the wrong path.

MJF chose to not forgive Punk for making him the nerdy fucking mark that he was, hurt and sharing his feelings on social media. MJF is a fucking sociopath, and there is no coming back from it.



….Until Kayfabe requires it hah


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

#PushKris


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Those female promos where CRINGEEE lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> and yet got called masterful


Right lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> I love me some Kris Statlander


So much wasted potential though. Smh.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Leyla has such an odd body shape, shes almost the height of a dwarf and has fat bulgy legs.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cezar Bononi is still in AEW? Lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why does Wardlow's theme sound like Ryback? 😂


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> On Rampage she knocked the shit out of Rosa with a lead pipe to the head.
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't watch it I don't blame you. Most dont.


I never watch Rampage, its awful.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Goldberg!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Crowd was chanting "Goooooldberg" at Wardlow 😂


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARDLOW so over.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Is that two adult-sized men I see in an AEW ring? This segment will draw five million.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Batista bomb… errr… Wardlow bomb.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Great match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> It just makes him look dumb. Then it's just like if the endgame is a beat down what purpose did this serve. It doesn't even really hold up in the "did it for the evils". I mean when you spell it out "I was a nerd and you made me mad" is a weird way to go into a beat down. At least save the most obvious turn for the PPV mid match.


The beat down is not the endgame though. He got in Punk's head. He took advantage of all the self doubt and the obvious questioning of himself if he still has it anymore. It does not make him look dumb to me, just vulnerable and unsure. It is the classic story of the veteran coming back and unsure if he can be who he used to be. Maybe that guy was always just in his mind.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha that chair blockage


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Man they're REALLY dragging Wardlow turning out aren't they? feels like its been teased for like 2 fucking years.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That look on Spears face! 😂


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I really cant wake to see Wardlow crush Spears.

Love the story here


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Spears in the flunky role is great.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wardlow has the potential to be this eras Batista.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wait, so Spears bought a ticket to Squashville?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That was probably the most effective segment on the show besides Punk and MJF.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Christian Cage returns! 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wardlow is just the fucking man.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> That look on Spears face! 😂


the one thing i think spears is good at is his eye looks


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

I loved that match, it seemed like pro wrestling for a little bit. Nice booking, Tony.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Wardlow should be AEW's FOTC


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Guevara vs Darby vs Andrade is can’t miss this Friday, nice line up for the Buy In too


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Spears vs Wardlow ?


3venflow said:


> Spears in the flunky role is great.


Agreed. Best role for him. He's basically a better a slightly better, more talented Brandon Cutlet


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh wow, Christian wrestling on Rampage. TK reading WF confirmed.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Rampage looks like an awesome show for 475k people to watch


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Guevara vs Darby vs Andrade is can’t miss this Friday, nice line up for the Buy In too


Yeah looks like im gonna need to watch now


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Oh wow, Christian wrestling on Rampage. TK reading WF confirmed.


This. LMFAO


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Yea he could have just come in with Pinaccles and beat him up. I guess knowing MJF, he wanted to do the surprise. But it's just clownish to me. Punk being conned so easily and MJF being part of another cartoonish angle....


Getting in his head and making him question his instincts was the point for me. Any group can give a good beat down. The face will heel. Mental scaring is less healing. MJF wants him physically weak and mentally doubting himself.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Nice to see Hayter not take a pin for once. Britts time is up unless they're prolonging the feud into some sort of rubber match.


Its great Hayter didnt take the pin, keep her protected at all costs!

But its not time for Britt to drop to a boring pissbreak like Thunder Rosa, unless it is short term and Jamie Hayter ends up beating Rosa for the title soon after Rosa takes it from Britt and they finally pull the trigger on pushing Jamie Hayter.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Wardlow is just the fucking man.


His time is near.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That Revolution card looks freaking sick. Should be a fun show from top to bottom.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PPV looks great, but I'm surprised at no Malakai vs PAC. My guess is they want to draw out Death Triangle vs House of Black much longer, especially with Buddy arriving and Fenix back soon.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> No, the beatdown is BECAUSE he was a nerd. *This was one of those moments in life that you can’t take back, where one choice sends you down the path of good and success and the other sends you down the wrong path.*
> 
> MJF chose to not forgive Punk for making him the nerdy fucking mark that he was, hurt and sharing his feelings on social media. MJF is a fucking sociopath, and there is no coming back from it.
> 
> ...


We've seen MJF make fun of Darby's dead uncle and tease Pillman's junkie mom. Revealing he was a nerd so he could get the advantage on Punk, one he could've got anyway because he has a gang is just... Yeah.

Like I said last week good execution because he can cut a promo. But the content and story bits is a no for me. 

Match will be fun tho so aye


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

HOOK in the buy in? 

Nice.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Erik. said:


> His time is near.


Can't wait!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cargill vs Conti should not be on PPV.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> #PushKris


She needs to be the one to beat Jade Cargill.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


>


Wardlow is Batista's son 😂


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Getting in his head and making him question his instincts was the point for me. Any group can give a good beat down. The face will heel. Mental scaring is less healing. MJF wants him physically weak and mentally doubting himself.


Yea but we're seeing it coming a mile away. This Punk is so soft, I can't stand it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

OMG I just saw an ad where Snoop Dogg sang like a full length rap about Skip The Dishes (a Canadian food delivery company)


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Wardlow is Batista's son 😂


Someone juiced up.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Look at what Seth Rollins did to this group of outcasts


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Wardlow is Batista's son 😂


I'm always amazed how much smaller Wardlow is and he's what we're supposed to accept as a monster nowadays.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Murphy doesn't really fit in The House of Black, you got two crazy looking guys covered in tattoos, now you got this clean cut ginger with no tattoos.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Keep Body King far away from a microphone. He looks the part tho...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Imagine Tony Khan signing all these wrestlers but not having a contract to give to Wardlow LOL


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Yea but we're seeing it coming a mile away. This Punk is so soft, I can't stand it.


It makes us crave for the redemption angle, which hopefully we will get on e he puts MJF over as the next star.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Wardlow turn incoming!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wardlow lacks charisma and mic skills though. 😬


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Getting in his head and making him question his instincts was the point for me. Any group can give a good beat down. The face will heel. Mental scaring is less healing. MJF wants him physically weak and mentally doubting himself.


Quit reading deeper into it than the surface level way that certain fans like their shit.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wardlow/MJF is going to fucking slap.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

My streak cut out, what did MJF say to Wardlow just now?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wardlow is going to murder MJF soon and we all are going to love it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> The beat down is not the endgame though. He got in Punk's head. He took advantage of all the self doubt and the obvious questioning of himself if he still has it anymore. It does not make him look dumb to me, just vulnerable and unsure. It is the classic story of the veteran coming back and unsure if he can be who he used to be. Maybe that guy was always just in his mind.


Doubting himself hasn't really been much of a focus for Punk passed the initial Darby stuff. I mean he certainly didn't seem to doubt himself when he was pointing out what a never was Eddie was. 

But okay let's go with self doubt. We're 6 months into his comeback how much more self doubt are we really supposed to be buying into? It's just as silly as Hangman still doubting himself. 

This is just one of those things where sometimes the not stellar writing in wrestling comes through. They went for a dramatic twist that really wasn't necessary and doesn't really add to it.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Wardlow should have just said: "Eh, I'll quit. You think Tony Khan won't hire me? He hires everyone lol."


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

MJF with another show stealing segment, this guy is too good.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF slapped the taste out of Wardlow's mouth. 👀


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

BAY BAY[emoji1373][emoji1373]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Wardlow lacks charisma and mic skills though. 😬


Lol.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Buddy "no wellness policy" Matthews


----------



## RICKY90 (12 mo ago)

MJF is the best heel in years


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm just assuming Cole's theme lyrics are

"You know I'm only 4 foot 2

Adam Cole Bay Bay!"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This shit with Wardlow makes no sense to me, MJF says he doesn't work for AEW he works for him, lol as if Tony Khan wouldn't hire this really over huge motherfucker that can wrestle in kayfabe if MJF "Fired" him. As if Wardlow has to rely on MJF to employ him, whole things stupid.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> My streak cut out, what did MJF say to Wardlow just now?


If he wins the Face of the Revolution ladder match and the TNT title, MJF will let him keep the belt.

But then MJF said it's not like he's going to win anyway.

Wardlow then said it's because he's too busy helping HIM win. 

MJF slapped him.

Wardlow is going to cost MJF the match against Punk.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wardlow kind of looks like Mason Ryan actually 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Prosper said:


> My streak cut out, what did MJF say to Wardlow just now?


He said he loved wardlow and would never want to see him hurt so he told em he could win the tnt title. The two hugged afterwards


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Oh, no, it's Adam Cole. See ya, guys.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Going from Wardlow to the human skinny fat string bean Adam Cole and I'm supposed to take him seriously?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh, and I didn’t watch it, because I was still reeling from the MJF psychopath moment but fuck TK for letting Britt Baker get pinned on fucking TV. You can’t unscramble the egg, now Rosa winning the title loses its luster, just like I said about Kenny losing to Christian.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

And Adam Page looks like Dolph Ziggler 😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Adam Cole is on tv?

Oh, now I see him. He was standing behind the ring post.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF mentioning Wardlow's poor family also happened in 2020 during the MJF/Mox feud IIRC. There have been a few subtle teases but they've sped it up in recent months.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Page makes Cole look like a middle schooler.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kyle actually made it! But Adam Cole and Bobby Fish unfortunately have been cut from the new 2k game.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

bdon said:


> Oh, and I didn’t watch it, because I was still reeling from the MJF psychopath moment but fuck TK for letting Britt Baker get pinned on fucking TV. You can’t unscramble the egg, now Rosa winning the title loses its luster, just like I said about Kenny losing to Christian.


No one even remembers Kenny losing to Christian. Page beating Kenny was still a monumental moment.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> And Adam Page looks like Dolph Ziggler 😂


Maybe when Dolph was 12


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Hangman STILL hanging around with jobbers. This is literally the equivalent of Stone Cold back in the day as WWF champion tagging with The Oddities or Kai En Tai and hanging out with them in segments.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Bleh, this doesn’t feel like a main event.

also, I hate this daily’s place venue. Looks so low budget and unimpressive. It’s kind of distracting, almost


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I'm just assuming Cole's theme lyrics are
> 
> "You know I'm only 4 foot 2
> 
> Adam Cole Bay Bay!"



I legit laughed out loud Holy shit lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hangman is soooooo fucking over.

Really interested in where the title feud goes beyond Revolution.

I would assume the winner of Punk/MJF.

Punk vs. Hangman could be really really good.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The logic of this, MJF gets into this with Wardlow before a big match. And there's hostility between Wardlow and Spears just cause Wardlow doesn't want Spears to hit the other guy with a chair. It's a Wardlow's match, he gets to treat his opponants like he wants. And the job is done. Why even hit someone with a chair with no reasons or purposes. It's a squash match. It's not like it's a true enemy, right. If I'm a group and there's a guy like Wardlow in it, I try to keep him happy as much as possible.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Hangman STILL hanging around with jobbers. This is literally the equivalent of Stone Cold back in the day as WWF champion tagging with Thrash and Mosher or Kai En Tai and hanging out with them in segments.


it’s the stupidest thing. They’ve insisted on keeping Hangman with the DO job guys. It’s an off putting aesthetic and only drags him down. You don’t line up your world champ with goofy, comedy low carders.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> If he wins the Face of the Revolution ladder match and the TNT title, MJF will let him keep the belt.
> 
> But then MJF said it's not like he's going to win anyway.
> 
> ...


Nice development, I like how MJF is involved in 2 of the best storylines on the show. He’s white hot as a heel and is a big part of the reason Wardlow is getting white hot as a babyface.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Hangman STILL hanging around with jobbers. This is literally the equivalent of Stone Cold back in the day as WWF champion tagging with The Oddities or Kai En Tai and hanging out with them in segments.


Austin teaching Kai En Tai how to be Texas as fuck and drink beer probably would've been right up the type of comedy Austin would occasionally do, and folk would love.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499214342801477634


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


>


Oh look! There's Micheal Cole bay bay! Along with the other stooges King Diet Dew Lawler and JBL Maggle! 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Doubting himself hasn't really been much of a focus for Punk passed the initial Darby stuff. I mean he certainly didn't seem to doubt himself when he was pointing out what a never was Eddie was.
> 
> But okay let's go with self doubt. We're 6 months into his comeback how much more self doubt are we really supposed to be buying into? It's just as silly as Hangman still doubting himself.
> 
> This is just one of those things where sometimes the not stellar writing in wrestling comes through. They went for a dramatic twist that really wasn't necessary and doesn't really add to it.


I can go with the initial comeback was the nostalgia, endorphine pumping period. But can he really hang in there like he used to? Can he do it against someone trying to beat him with some of the the tools Punk used to be the best at? I am not expecting Mario Puzo here. But this is The Godfather compared to the Hardlys and RedWagon arguing over who gets to sit on the best bean bag chair in the treehouse.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> It makes us crave for the redemption angle, which hopefully we will get on e he puts MJF over as the next star.


Punk is already too weak in my mind, I don't care. That's like MJF fighting a puppy at this point.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> it’s the stupidest thing. They’ve insisted on keeping Hangman with the DO job guys. It’s an off putting aesthetic and only drags him down. You don’t line up your world champ with goofy, comedy low carders.


Exactly, it devalues Page just by him hanging out with them, its a terrible look. You never saw world champions in WWE or WCW having a friendship with jobbers and tagging with them, imagine Hogan back in WCW as world champion going around with Raven's Flock, it would look fucking ridiculous.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Teemu™ said:


> Wardlow should have just said: "Eh, I'll quit. You think Tony Khan won't hire me? He hires everyone lol."


Maybe the contract is IRON CLAD.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

My fiance used to fawn over Adam Cole. Now she thinks he has a big baby head and sunken in eyes.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Adam Page is a good wrestler, I like him but he is a terrible World Champion

The sooner they take the title off him the better....but Adam Cole is not the answer either


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I would say someone please end Page’s weak reign but just not Adam Cole….


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Make Adam Page vs Adam Cole a triple threat and add "The Butcher Adam The Blade" so its 3 Adams 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> He said he loved wardlow and would never want to see him hurt so he told em he could win the tnt title. The two hugged afterwards


After that, Wardlow and Spears both kissed MJF on the cheek.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I can go with the initial comeback was the nostalgia, endorphine pumping period. But can he really hang in there like he used to? Can he do it against someone trying to beat him with some of the the tools Punk used to be the best at? I am not expecting Mario Puzo here. But this is The Godfather compared to the Hardlys and RedWagon arguing over who gets to sit on the best bean bag chair in the treehouse.


I just can't get into it especially with where they inserted into the feud. I already hate sap, but sap that we all know is bait to the point it's even being questioned just ugh lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> No one even remembers Kenny losing to Christian. Page beating Kenny was still a monumental moment.


No one remembers it because it happened in Impact so no one was watching.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Page and Cole have good chemistry - will be a good match at the weekend.

It's just been overshadowed by two other feuds.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499212107778244611


Well there you have it, they’ll definitely have a streaming platform by the end of 2022 and that’s what I’m really taking away from the announcement.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> My fiance used to fawn over Adam Cole. Now she thinks he has a big baby head and sunken in eyes.


Yeah he's really not a good looking guy once you get a good look at him, huge bulbus forehead, tiny sunken in eyes and yeah his physique.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Two Sheds said:


> No one remembers it because it happened in Impact so no one was watching.


Wasn't that on Rampage?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Two Sheds said:


> No one remembers it because it happened in Impact so no one was watching.


Well.... it was on Rampage but I get what you mean! Lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> I can go with the initial comeback was the nostalgia, endorphine pumping period. But can he really hang in there like he used to? Can he do it against someone trying to beat him with some of the the tools Punk used to be the best at? I am not expecting Mario Puzo here. But this is The Godfather compared to the Hardlys and RedWagon arguing over who gets to sit on the best bean bag chair in the treehouse.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I would love to see how Tony Khan would book Wardlow vs Adam Cole.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sorely missed.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is gonna be a great weekend. Rampage, the Buy In and Revolution are all STACKED.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Austin teaching Kai En Tai how to be Texas as fuck and drink beer probably would've been right up the type of comedy Austin would occasionally do, and folk would love.


Indeed.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

John Silver really does get the most out of his abilities. He will always be limited due to his height but he’s such a charismatic and funny character especially on BTE. 

I think he’d be great on a sketch comedy show


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Everytime they mention Adam Page as "Page" it sounds like "Paige" 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The fucking dork order in the main event before a 'major ppv?'


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> This shit with Wardlow makes no sense to me, MJF says he doesn't work for AEW he works for him, lol as if Tony Khan wouldn't hire this really over huge motherfucker that can wrestle in kayfabe if MJF "Fired" him. As if Wardlow has to rely on MJF to employ him, whole things stupid.


I wish they would make it clearer.

A kayfabe explanation could be that Wardlow signed a really bad contract that he can’t get out of. 

You see this with musicians and combat fighters etc.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess at least Evil Uno isn't main eventing.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Is Adam Cole really 220 pounds?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Punk is already too weak in my mind, I don't care. That's like MJF fighting a puppy at this point.


And a truly menacing heel would enjoy beating that puppy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Are people booing Page? LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kyle O'Reilly just did Moxley's ole Dean Ambrose spot where he bounces off the rope! 😂


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> No one even remembers Kenny losing to Christian. Page beating Kenny was still a monumental moment.


Monumental lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> The fucking dork order in the main event before a 'major ppv?'


Dork Order’s milk spoiled in January 2021 and yet it’s still in the refrigerator.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> I would love to see how Tony Khan would book Wardlow vs Adam Cole.


Would you really want to see it sober though?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


>


They keep talking about "Paige" 😂


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

lol why on Earth didn't Page pin him?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Erik. said:


> I wish they would make it clearer.
> 
> A kayfabe explanation could be that Wardlow signed a really bad contract that he can’t get out of.
> 
> You see this with musicians and combat fighters etc.


Yeah they really should go more into the MJF Wardlow contract situation and make it clear why he has to put up with MJF and can't just quit and get hired by Tony Khan.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah he's really not a good looking guy once you get a good look at him, huge bulbus forehead, tiny sunken in eyes and yeah his physique.


Oh, Adam Cole was a facially aesthetic, attractive dude at one point for sure. And small deep set eyes are ideal for a man; big, bulging eyes are awful and not masculine at all. But yea, he's older now. It's a myth that men age like fine wine, you start to lose your looks at 30, and it's downhill from there. He's also losing his hair, and covers it up with the awful wet look that looks greasy and disgusting. I'm sure he also has some water retention and carb bloat on his face, making it less appealing than it once was.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Teemu™ said:


> Wasn't that on Rampage?





Ham and Egger said:


> Well.... it was on Rampage but I get what you mean! Lol


Yeah, apparently that is how memorable it was.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

It’s a shame MJF and CM Punks segment couldn’t go two hours


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Paige" vs "Cole" and its Cole as in Micheal Cole! 😂


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hangman is not that guy. He's a midcarder.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


Wait, who wants to ram Paige?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

All the faces getting dweebed tonight lol.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Isn’t there like 100 dork order members.

where they at


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

that show as embarrassing. Only one watchable segment in two hours. Jesus.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So MJF first Ties up Punk. Now Adam Cole Ties up Page?? Tha Fuck??


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Isn’t there like 100 dork order members.
> 
> where they at


Probably busy in another 87 team tag match.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The crowd is dead for this lol.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

If Adam Page just wins at the ppv, it would be very lackluster because Adam Page's title reign has been very boring and needs to end ASAP.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Its incredible that the same show could give us amazing stuff with MJF, Punk and Wardlow and also have this horse shit filled with make a wish charity cases like Adam Cole and Jon Silver


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Adam Cole used two hands to lift the belt. 😂😂😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Teemu™ said:


> Oh, Adam Cole was a facially aesthetic, attractive dude at one point for sure. And small deep set eyes are ideal for a man; big, bulging eyes are awful and not masculine at all. But yea, he's older now. It's a myth that men age like fine wine, you start to lose your looks at 30, and it's downhill from there. He's also losing his hair, and covers it up with the awful wet look that looks greasy and disgusting. I'm sure he also has some water retention and carb bloat on his face, making it less appealing than it once was.


Nobody's saying big bulging eyes look good, but normal eyes look way better than small sunken in eyes like Cole's.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I miss Kenny


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Hey Cole, when you assault someone, use fists, not forearms, this is not a match! 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jay White would've done this heel role better with a couple months build. His sinister, calculating heel psychology would work great against the all-American babyface.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I hate the Undisputed forkers since nXt, and now they’re stinking up AEW.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Page/Cole is going to be REALLY good.

I just don't really care for it at all.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499189532683644928


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The crowd is dead for this lol.


Because they dont care about Adam Page, and there is concern that it just ends up with him retaining it so he just continues to put them to sleep.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow what a shit ending.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Adam Cole used two hands to lift the belt. 😂😂😂


Adam Cole: baby.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Nobody's saying big bulging eyes look good, but normal eyes look way better than small sunken in eyes like Cole's.


Define normal?










Look at any male model or attractive male lead in Hollywood; deep set eyes are a requirement.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> And a truly menacing heel would enjoy beating that puppy.


But where is that menacing heel? lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Every time Adam Cole picks up the title, I just can’t help myself from bursting out laughing. It looks comically big on him like when someone wears one of those big hats at sporting events.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Poor show.

Having a shit battle royal last 30 minutes was a way to make me not care about anything on the show.

On the bright side, Revolution should be very good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> It’s a shame MJF and CM Punks segment couldn’t go two hours


Best part of tonight.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

He uses fists in a match and makes them sell the fists, yet uses forearms in a beatdown.

This fucking guy sucks worse than the Bucks. At least they can do car crash spot heavy matches for a shot of adrenaline.

Cole really fucking sucks, man. Goddamn.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499195049581551623


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I do have to say that the quality of wrestling in the main event was really high. I think reDRagon are a nice addition to the tag division


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Isn’t there like 100 dork order members.
> 
> where they at


Holly crap, that's a good point. They are his friends. lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

La Parka said:


> Every time Adam Cole picks up the title, I just can’t help myself from bursting out laughing. It looks comically big on him like when someone wears one of those big hats at sporting events.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Imagine that belt around Cole’s tiny little waist.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 117813


Shit he looks like me. I've been working out for 4 like months.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Imagine that belt around Cole’s tiny little waist.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

La Parka said:


> Every time Adam Cole picks up the title, I just can’t help myself from bursting out laughing. It looks comically big on him like when someone wears one of those big hats at sporting events.


Makes me think of this


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> But where is that menacing heel? lol


MJF. Playing with Punk's emotions just to kick him in the balls. I know, this is wrestling and not Reservoir Dogs, but next to the Hardlys and the RedWagon crew argue over who gets to hang out in the treehouse, this is Saruman saying "the hour is later than you think."


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Imagine that belt around Cole’s tiny little waist.


His dad will have to bust out the ol’ pocket knife and pop some holes in the belt to make it fit.

Oh come on! I can’t be the only one who grew up poor enough to get that reference!


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499195049581551623


CODY RHODES IS ALL ELITE!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Teemu™ said:


> CODY RHODES IS ALL ELITE!


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> He uses fists in a match and makes them sell the fists, yet uses forearms in a beatdown.
> 
> This fucking guy sucks worse than the Bucks. At least they can do car crash spot heavy matches for a shot of adrenaline.
> 
> Cole really fucking sucks, man. Goddamn.


All these wrestlers from this generation all have their heads in Japan. They have not learned to properly do punches. It's sad, really. I saw a Killer Kross beatdown on NXT where he attacked someone in the parking lot and he was giving that guy forearms strikes! lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Holly crap, that's a good point. They are his friends. lol


The evening circle jerk in the club basement had already started.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Now that everyone hates Cole, I kinda feel vindicated, but, at the same time, sad that it's now the cool thing to do. It used to be me against the world for years. Leave the memories alone.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tony Khan's announcing that he owns ROH is a major power move, because of what it means for AEW and their future on a streaming platform like HBO Max. The conversation will then switch from TV ratings to subscriber counts. Tony seemed a little nervous but he did a lot better than he usually does when he has a live mic. I thought this came off very well.

Bryan vs Daniels wasn't intriguing for me, not really looking to watch Daniels without Kazarian in 2022. Nice showcase for Bryan though. The segment to follow with Moxley was good but basic. At this point the story can't move forward until they "bleed together" so this was fine. The match at Revolution is gonna be a banger, and the story to come out of it should be compelling.

Tag Battle Royal was terrible. I mean we already knew they would book that exact match for Revolution so to waste all of this time getting there was unnecessary. Went on FAR too long and sucked the life out of the crowd. Good to see that Darius Martin is back though. He got some pretty nice reactions.

Punk and MJF make magic again. This was an incredible segment and the feud as a whole is probably the best feud AEW has ever done, rivaling or surpassing Omega/Hangman. They definitely delivered and the entire thing was worth all the hype going into it. MJF's origin story was true, but he's still a snake at the end of the day. The visual of a Punk bleeding heavily and being choked out was superb and the match this Sunday will probably steal the show.

Women's tag match was okay, but Britt shouldn't have taken the pin. Hayter has been losing a lot lately but she still needed to take the L. Not a fan of champions losing on free TV. Still looking forward to the Womens title match, though it does look like Rosa is gonna lose and find her way back to a rematch before DON, possibly in a steel cage.

The Wardlow squash was great as always. My stream cut out for the backstage segment with MJF, but after reading what had happened, it seems like the build is continuing to heat up.

Main event wasn't much. Cole gets the pin on the way to the PPV where he loses clean.

Very average show tonight, they kind of phoned it in outside of the Punk/MJF segment. This weekend should be fire though. Guevara/Andrade/Darby and Christian/Ethan Page for Rampage, Hook/QT and Statlander/Hirsch for the Buy In, then Revolution. Should be a great time, I only wish the Go-Home show was better.

*Overall: 5/10*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

It’s pretty incredible how much Adam Cole fucking sucks. Goddamn. Even Reynolds made Cole look small.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I loved most of the Punk/MJF segment. The promos, the blood, the imagery, etc.....But man I can't get over how dumb Punk looked in this situation. Like, I'm sorry, but Punk's been around long enough to know something like that was gonna happen.

If this were some other feud, I'd probably be burying this. But, because it's this feud I'll mostly excuse it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What a visual


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Page and Cole have good chemistry - will be a good match at the weekend.
> 
> It's just been overshadowed by two other feuds.


I would say 3 other feuds. 

Punk/MJF
Danielson/Mox
Jericho/Kingston


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

THANOS said:


> I would say 3 other feuds.
> 
> Punk/MJF
> Danielson/Mox
> Jericho/Kingston


You're not wrong tbh.

Jericho vs. Kingston will likely be a match that might need all the help it needs in terms of crowd involvement. I don't think Jericho has it in him anymore and I've always felt Kingston needed a better worker to get the best out of him.

Saying that, Miro was never known for carrying and Miro vs. Kingston absolutely slapped at All Out.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Teemu™ said:


> Oh, Adam Cole was a facially aesthetic, attractive dude at one point for sure. And small deep set eyes are ideal for a man; big, bulging eyes are awful and not masculine at all. But yea, he's older now. It's a myth that men age like fine wine, you start to lose your looks at 30, and it's downhill from there. He's also losing his hair, and covers it up with the awful wet look that looks greasy and disgusting. I'm sure he also has some water retention and carb bloat on his face, making it less appealing than it once was.


Yep, the dude used to look like this lol.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol you guys are killing me. By the end of the year cole is going to be on so many roids his head will mutate.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Erik. said:


> You're not wrong tbh.
> 
> Jericho vs. Kingston will likely be a match that might need all the help it needs in terms of crowd involvement. I don't think Jericho has it in him anymore and I've always felt Kingston needed a better worker to get the best out of him.
> 
> Saying that, Miro was never known for carrying and Miro vs. Kingston absolutely slapped at All Out.


I think Kingston is very underrated. He can have incredible matches as long as they are physical. He had an amazing match on Dark a few months ago for example and I think it might have been against Bowens or someone like that.

If the match is just booked like a fight, it will be good. I'm sure of it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

THANOS said:


> I think Kingston is very underrated. He can have incredible matches as long as they are physical. He had an amazing match on Dark a few months ago for example and I think it might have been against Bowens or someone like that.
> 
> If the match is just booked like a fight, it will be good. I'm sure of it.


I hope so.

This is a big moment for Kingston - I have no doubt Jericho will do the right thing and put him over huge. 

I am VERY intrigued to see what comes beyond Revolution because there will be a new man in the picture for the world title, Kingston will be coming off a big win so where does he go from here? Wardlow will likely be the number one contender for the TNT title etc and that's without mentioning everything to do with Bryan and Moxley and of course the Ring of Honor announcement fall out.....

Some real exciting things coming up.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Is there anyone else on here who's also hyped for Adam Page vs Adam Cole this Sunday (that has nothing to do with the healthy physique/build of the latter btw)?


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Is there anyone else on here who's also hyped for Adam Page vs Adam Cole this Sunday (that has nothing to do with the healthy physique/build of the latter btw)?


Apparently not. Along with the others above, I'm also more interested in the 3 matches they mentioned. This Cole/Page match screams as "filler defense", Page is a midcarder with a belt, and Cole lost to OC two weeks ago. How could anyone care? 

And having 4 months before ppvs and you're having a filler defense? How does that happen?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

For all the hate Cole gets, i'd rather see him than Evil Uno, Chuck Taylor and a bunch of other AEW cast offs.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tony Khan kind of looks like Hercule from Dragonball 😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Cole is gonna be champ within the year and this board is gonna explode lol


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Catalanotto said:


> Cole is gonna be champ within the year and this board is gonna explode lol


I can't wait for the boom period. Get it? Boom period.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Hayter is awesome. But her lack of ring gear is strange and it is time to talk about it.

What is going on? Is Tony not paying her? Is she trying to be the female Vader or something? Is she not able to get her gear maker to make more due to covid? She has fans don't get me wrong. I am one of them. But she would have more fans if she wrestled in different gear every week. Why handcuff yourself?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*,,*a a


Tobiyama said:


> Hayter is awesome. But her lack of ring gear is strange and it is time to talk about it.
> 
> What is going on? Is Tony not paying her? Is she trying to be the female Vader or something? Is she not able to get her gear maker to make more due to covid? She has fans don't get me wrong. I am one of them. But she would have more fans if she wrestled in different gear every week. Why handcuff yourself?


shes only been a regular for like a year.

It’s not like she’s wearin some dirty ass white gear with stains on it


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Wolf Mark said:


> Hey Cole, when you assault someone, use fists, not forearms, this is not a match! 😂


Not when you have a title match in days - don't want to break your hand.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> I loved most of the Punk/MJF segment. The promos, the blood, the imagery, etc.....But man I can't get over how dumb Punk looked in this situation. Like, I'm sorry, but Punk's been around long enough to know something like that was gonna happen.
> 
> If this were some other feud, I'd probably be burying this. But, because it's this feud I'll mostly excuse it.


This was not only MJF choosing to NOT apologize and NOT let go of his anger and hatred for once being a dumb mark; this was also Punk apologizing and relinquishing any of the demons he has held in or wrongs that he felt he’s done.

The beauty of art and storytelling is that two people can look at one single canvas and see a host of different paintings. I hated these two pairing up at first, but I have grown to love it the more intricate and nuanced it has become.

But I’m a sucker for stories of internal conflict.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> What a visual


His choice of shirt and wiping the blood on it was perfect. I don’t believe he was lying about his past, not even in Kayfabe. No, I believe tonight’s actions were all a response to him EXPOSING that piece of himself, and tonight was his way of transferring that anger to the one who hurt him.

This was Peter Parker ready to kill Green Goblin at the end of No Way Home, for instance, except there was no Tobey Maguire to stop him.

I forget who said it, but this story does have a lot of son and the abusive father aspects to it. When Punk mentioned meeting Stone Cold and MJF extending his hand the first time he stood in a ring with him, I thought for sure he was going to bring up my line about how Punk dissed MJF, yet one of his idols, Sting, showed him respect by wearing his merch to the ring.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> This was not only MJF choosing to NOT apologize and NOT let go of his anger and hatred for once being a dumb mark; this was also Punk apologizing and relinquishing any of the demons he has held in or wrongs that he felt he’s done.
> 
> The beauty of art and storytelling is that two people can look at one single canvas and see a host of different paintings. I hated these two pairing up at first, but I have grown to love it the more intricate and nuanced it has become.
> 
> But I’m a sucker for stories of internal conflict.


I hated it cause it had that 'WWE-lite' bit in the middle - promo in the ring, and the other wrestler has a promo out the ring

'do you want a fight? do you? nooo, not today'

that bullshit

the stuff they did at the start + the match and the stuff they have been doing now has been A+ stuff

real drama


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Man, tonight's Dynamite was a decent episode overall with exception to the matches involving members of The Elite. The tag battle royal was trash and the wrong team won, the main event can't be taken seriously with Undisputed Era and Dark Order but outside of that _THIS_ is a big step in the right direction for the quality of the product and presentation...aka there wasn't too much bad comedy trash here and some of the booking was really good outside of the usual nepotism spots with the Elite.

TK buying ROH sounds like a good move for the tape library. Hopefully he turns ROH into AEW's equivalent of NXT for developmental talents. The only people who should ever be announced as being 'All Elite' are super stars, not most of what he has employed over the last 3 years.

The Daniels vs Daniel match was a great call for a way to have TK celebrate his ROH purchase. Sure, most people don't know about ROH 17 years ago or give a shit, but it made sense and he booked two actual wrestlers who can work so it was a great decision. 

Bryan/Mox stuff looks good. Hoping they will team up and take over AEW after Revolution. Mox should win.

MJF/Punk segment was great, although I wanted MJF to face turn during this process ideally, this was still really good story telling. They'll never be able to turn MJF face ever after tonight keeping him one dimensional in that regard, but overall he was amazing and continues to give Punk relevancy and direction for the first time in AEW. I wanted MJF to win, but now after what he did to Punk I sympathize and they were able to turn me. Great story telling.

Are they trying to get the heel Layla Hirsch booed? If so, it isn't going to work by having Kris continue to pick on her about her adoption story, which was bad story telling a few weeks back and is really out of place given the situation in Russia now. Layla is completely sympathetic now and Statlander looks like a jackass comedy heel trying to bully her. I admit, I do like the way they've tapped into this story because for the first time ever I have interest in Statlander in any capacity and Layla feels like she has a character for once. Just not sure if they're telling the story correctly if they're hoping Kris will be cheered while being an insensitive prick.

Women's tag match was a bit sloppy mostly thanks to Rosa but still a decent match overall. I wanted Baker/Hayter to win but am hoping that Rosa winning will mean she's going to lose at Revolution. Rosa is very overrated and I don't know what they see in her, so obviously I hope Baker retains at Revolution so she can drop the title to a legit opponent, most likely someone who isn't working there yet unless they can pull the trigger on Hayter. Britt feuding with Martinez is a lot more believable as Martinez has a look, experience and can out wrestle Rosa. Why's the weakest link in this match the #1 contender? An AEW theme in both divisions.

Inner Circle and Guevara stuff is whatever.

More than half the show was good tonight much to my surprise. More of this please!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yikes, anyway, the Elite, ReDRagon, and Thunder Rosa are all awesome. 

Hopefully, Rosa finally wins the AEW Women's World title this Sunday.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Tobiyama said:


> Hayter is awesome. But her lack of ring gear is strange and it is time to talk about it.
> 
> What is going on? Is Tony not paying her? Is she trying to be the female Vader or something? Is she not able to get her gear maker to make more due to covid? She has fans don't get me wrong. I am one of them. But she would have more fans if she wrestled in different gear every week. Why handcuff yourself?


I'd be all for Hayter wearing less gear, in all honesty.


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

What a garbage show, I literally fast forwarded through half of it. I'm not invested in Moxley vs Bryan because the story is stupid. Christopher Daniels is washed, the MJF and Punk segment was gold even though it was predictable, I knew MJF would low blow him. That battle royal was way too long, fast forwarded past it as well as a bunch of other things and as soon as I seen Page and the geek order going against Cole and ReDragon in the main event i shut it off. Cole and Redragon suck


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> lol you guys are killing me. By the end of the year cole is going to be on so many roids his head will mutate.


Put Buddy Mathews on the case.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RiverFenix said:


> Not when you have a title match in days - don't want to break your hand.


LMAO no no when you attack someone you make sure that person is out of commision. not with wussy forearm strikes. Watch any Horsemen videos. Or hit them with objects or knees in the balls or face. Not obvious wrestling moves like a forearm. Maybe he should have given him a drop kick. lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*MJF is such a masterful historian.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499210320249774082*


La Parka said:


> *,,*a a
> 
> shes only been a regular for like a year.
> 
> It’s not like she’s wearin some dirty ass white gear with stains on it


*People drag Nikki ASS for wearing the same funky superhero outfit every week since last June. It's fair game that people keep the same energy for Hayter.*


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Awesome show. Loved the announcement. Not a huge RoH fan but I'm interested to see how it plays it's part as a developmental for AEW. 

Hangman/Cole exchanges were super smooth and I can't help but feel these two will have an amazing match at Revolution. Never seen these two square off and it seems like they have good chemistry in ring. 

PunkMJF promo started a bit weirdly but really picked up when they confronted and the attack was done really well. Punk was bleeding buckets and it seemed like a bad cut. 

MJF/Wardlow/Spears stuff is also great. It's probably the only other thing that got huge reaction other than ROH announcement. 

Mox/Bryan promo was good. The tone of the show started off with ROH and quickly turned into the AEW Dynamite as soon as Bryan got the mic. Liked it. 

I feel like 3 way TNT title match should be on the PPV and the trios match should be on rampage.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I was smiling from ear to ear during MJF's promo. It was amazing. One of the best feuds of the past few years.
I hope you guys didn't miss this but the callbacks were spot on. One of the best Punk promos from ROH.






at 2min mark...tells the story of a SNAKE...and talks about The Devil 
I saw this not too long ago and you can bet your ass this was all intential.

to do it on the same night TK announced he's the owner of ROH.

So. Beautiful.




The Legit Lioness said:


> *MJF is such a masterful historian.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499210320249774082
> 
> People drag Nikki ASS for wearing the same funky superhero outfit every week since last June. It's fair game that people keep the same energy for Hayter.*


lol of course someone on twitter brought it up haha. if you check the promo there was the snake story to make all more sweet. But really brilliant move. Knowing the callback as it was happening is quite rewarding. Good to be a fan of these 2.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I love that MJF used the devil line, it's the exact line I used this time last week when discussing the MJF promo from last week.



Erik. said:


> Punk is going to show mercy at the PPV and MJF will laugh at him for being a sucker.
> 
> The greatest trick the Devil ever pulled was making you think he didn't exist.


And AEW can officially put this in a video package now too.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Punk/MJF promo was great and the highlight of the episode.
Page/Cole still feels midcard at best and was easily the lowpoint of the show for me.
Not that great like the previous episodes but still a decent enough episode to sit through.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

That Punk MJF segment was incredible. This feud has certainly lived up to/exceeded expectation.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Erik. said:


> I love that MJF used the devil line, it's the exact line I used this time last week when discussing the MJF promo from last week.
> 
> 
> 
> *And AEW can officially put this in a video package now too.*


Hell yes.

I can't wait for things to come full circle










Now imagine AEW gets Zayn and KO in 3-5 years.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

MJF and Punk was definitely the best segment. Great storytelling there. Think Punk needs to win this one.. at least they certainly make you want to see him win with how this go home segment went.

Jericho promo was good, but I absolutely hate that he says things like “baby face” or “promo segment” on TV.

Too much tag team turmoil all over the show. They weren’t bad fwiw, but by the time the main event came — I was like another one of these? Including the Dark Order again? Didn’t watch.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Tremendous show last night. My only minor critique was that the tag team battle royal kind of dragged on during the middle portion. Was awesome to see Top Flight back together, though, and the booking overall was solid.

MJF/Punk segment was molten hot. I think they're going to have an amazing match on Sunday. 

As far as the ROH announcement, Khan was obviously very excited, but someone should tell him to tone it down on the mic a little bit. Was almost like watching some middle school kid trying to cut a backyard wrestling promo. Oh well, it should be interesting to see where they take ROH as a promotion from here.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Aside from the stuff with Punk/MJF, Wardlow, and Moxley/Danielson, not the best go-home.

But the stuff that shined, really, really shined.

MJF needs to beat Punk at Revolution and move on to Hangman. It's time. He needs to become the champion. This feud between Hangman and Cole is a gigantic dud.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I was smiling from ear to ear during MJF's promo. It was amazing. One of the best feuds of the past few years.
> I hope you guys didn't miss this but the callbacks were spot on. One of the best Punk promos from ROH.
> 
> 
> ...


That's such beautiful storytelling.

A high quality product like this will only continue to grow this year. The ROH footage only adds to the possibilities.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Punk and MJF are saving this show from
being a complete borefest right now. That’s all I have to say.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Neverbowdown247 said:


> What a garbage show, I literally fast forwarded through half of it. I'm not invested in Moxley vs Bryan because the story is stupid.


Im thinking AEW probably isn’t the right show for you. If I felt this way I’d be spending my time elsewhere.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> Is there anyone else on here who's also hyped for Adam Page vs Adam Cole this Sunday (that has nothing to do with the healthy physique/build of the latter btw)?


Extremely hyped. That and Mox-Bryan will steal the show.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

the mjf and cm punk segment was obvious but damn... "I'm a snake", it gave me the goosebumps.

I need more of hayter, she needs to be in tv every week.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I thought this was a really weak episode of Dynamite, held up by two things:

1. Punk and MJF. Punk’s great promo, being conflicted, with MJF coming out and taking Punk’s momentary weakness as a chance to give him a huge beat down. One of the best segments done in AEW, the callbacks in it were fantastic, and that visual of Punk hanging from the ropes, bleeding, with MJF standing over him should be one of those lasting images on AEW. I said already, but this Punk/MJF feud has been the best wrestling feud in 10+ years.

2. Moxley’s promo on Bryan was great. Simple to the point, but with some strong intensity. A nice final segment before their match.

The Wardlow segment was cool too with stopping Spears, as well as MJF’s confrontation with Wardlow.

Rest of the show felt like one giant bit of filler. The tag battle royale was a drag and went on way too long. Not a great showing going into the PPV, but it’s fine. I’m sure the PPV will deliver.


----------



## Neverbowdown247 (11 mo ago)

MEMS said:


> Im thinking AEW probably isn’t the right show for you. If I felt this way I’d be spending my time elsewhere.


Think I am just getting to the point where I don't enjoy any weekly shows (WWE included)


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Sort of review,

Get Khan off the mic. My god he sucks.
Good opening match which you should expect from both wrestlers.
There is a second boring Dante? DecentBattle Royale.
Punk/MJF = good.
Baker lost the match, which is was good to see. She sucks and needs to drop the title asap. Also Push Hayter.
Get of my screen: Jade & Sammy
The squash match was funny.
The champ teams up with to lower card jobbers and looses. I don't care for the bland Hangman Page.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Neverbowdown247 said:


> Think I am just getting to the point where I don't enjoy any weekly shows (WWE included)


Same here


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Is the MJF/Punk feud just getting praised because it’s MJF & Punk?

The past two weeks of this feud has been an insult to people’s intelligence.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Is the MJF/Punk feud just getting praised because it’s MJF & Punk?
> 
> The past two weeks of this feud has been an insult to people’s intelligence.


Or great storytelling. Probably the latter.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> Is the MJF/Punk feud just getting praised because it’s MJF & Punk?
> 
> The past two weeks of this feud has been an insult to people’s intelligence.


Explain why its insulting peoples intelligence im curious.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> Is the MJF/Punk feud just getting praised because it’s MJF & Punk?
> 
> The past two weeks of this feud has been an insult to people’s intelligence.


I find nearly every storyline in pro wrestling to be basic, bland and often downright puerile. I'm always complaining about how the storytelling in American pro wrestling needs modernizing and updating...

But Punk/MJF has been masterfully done in my opinion. Even the last lines from MJF were word-for-word what Punk said back in ROH. MJF's story was real, but he's already become the devil and there seems to be no redemption for him.

There are a lot of subtleties and nuances to it, not to mention it has given MJF's character several new layers. It's already my feud of the year and unlikely to be topped since almost everything else amounts to 'Imma jump you backstage, run-in after your matches, then we'll fight, one of us will win, then I'll do the same with another wrestler and conveniently have no immediate issues with you anymore'.

Wrestling fans tend to have limited attention spans and complain when feuds go beyond a month or two-long cycle. But Punk/MJF has been going on since right after Full Gear (almost four months ago) and people are still invested.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499488911755825159


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499488911755825159


Different gravy.

Cannot wait for this match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Different gravy.
> 
> Cannot wait for this match.


Yeah I'm hyped, the whole story has been masterfully told. 3-4 months of feuding and they have only had one match. Crazy.

Punk/MJF and Mox/Bryan are worth the price of admission alone.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright_Mate said:


> Is the MJF/Punk feud just getting praised because it’s MJF & Punk?
> 
> The past two weeks of this feud has been an insult to people’s intelligence.


Even if you don't like the story, you gotta appreciate CM Punk being hung by Shawn Spears while gushing blood


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499225036640694273


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Explain why its insulting peoples intelligence im curious.


Because it’s incredibly predictable storytelling.

MJF’s character does a 360, to the point where you’re meant to feel sympathetic towards him. How can anybody feel sympathetic towards a prick like MJF.

Then this week, unsurprisingly he beats the shit out of Punk, in a way where Punk was made to look like a complete fool.

When you put that kind of story on a character like MJF, it’s just incredibly predictable.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Even if you don't like the story, you gotta appreciate CM Punk being hung by Shawn Spears while gushing blood


That's pretty much my opinion of the last two weeks. Incredibly lame story telling while making Punk look like an utter fucking moron who's never watched wrestling before despite the fact he's a constant 4th wall breaker but at least the payoff was pretty great. Still hyped for the match on Sunday.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

This show was not good for a go home.
The battle royal trash
The main event trash


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

God that Battle Royal tag was a bad indictment on the tag division so many teams no one gives a fuck about at all.

Not a very good show IMO. No House of Black or Pac/Penta. Is Black even on the PPV?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Because it’s incredibly predictable storytelling.
> 
> MJF’s character does a 360, to the point where you’re meant to feel sympathetic towards him. How can anybody feel sympathetic towards a prick like MJF.
> 
> ...


To be fair, we all suspected he would turn heel again but I think you’re underestimating the impact he had.

There were think pieces about how good a face he would be, he legitimately got people on his side and it’s not shocking that Punk would be one of those people. Someone even made a thread on here how MJF laid groundworks so that he could be one hell of a babyface one day and all the fantasy booking of a potential double turn this weekend.

If someone talked to you about the antisemitism they experienced and they seemed genuinely broken up about it, would you go ha shut up asshole you’re lying? That’s why Punk suspected he was being gaslit but if he wasn’t, it would be a real dick move to spit in Max’s face. Punk doesn’t want to be a bad guy.

Now I do agree that in kayfabe it would have made a bit more sense for MJF to keep it the ruse for a few more weeks. Start doing more face things, pander to the crowd a bit more in his promos, perhaps cheer on Wardlow with the crowd during his squashes etc. - but I guess this is the way they went with it and the outcome worked very effectively regardless.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Erik. said:


> To be fair, we all suspected he would turn heel again but I think you’re underestimating the impact he had.
> 
> There were think pieces about how good a face he would be, he legitimately got people on his side and it’s not shocking that Punk would be one of those people. Someone even made a thread on here how MJF laid groundworks so that he could be one hell of a babyface one day and all the fantasy booking of a potential double turn this weekend.
> 
> ...


MJF is too much of a heel for a story like this to work.

The goal was to feel sympathetic for MJF, but this is MJF we are talking about here, one if not the biggest heel on the roster, the story is bound to be predictable.

Masterful storytelling for me is, when you don’t know which way the story will turn. You knew exactly what was going to happen this week, making it too predictable.

It’s been very similar to the MJF/Jericho storyline, MJF’s character suddenly does a 360 to the point where he’s singing and dancing with Jericho, things like that don‘t work with a character like MJF, because he’s too much of a heel, you just know where the story will lead too.

Luckily this part of the story with Punk lasted two weeks, and won’t get dragged out like his horrendous story with Jericho did.

“If someone talked to you about the antisemitism they experienced and they seemed genuinely broken up about it, would you go ha shut up asshole you’re lying?”

Now as for this bit, this is the problem with the MJF character. If a normal person in the real world said that to you, you’d instantly feel sympathetic. MJF a known heel character on a Wrestling programme says it, you wouldn’t be surprised in the slightest if it’s bullshit.

If you put this story on a tweener character for example, it would work much better, because you wouldn’t know which way their character would turn.

You put this story on a character like MJF, you’re doing a 360 on his character one week, only for him to unsurprisingly beat the shit out of Punk the next. I’m sorry, but it’s too predictable to be classed as “masterful” storytelling.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I enjoyed the Punk/MJF segment in the sense that I thought Punk's promo before MJF came out was really good in telling a story with his past comparing himself to MJF and the brutal imagery after MJF low blowed Punk with the blood. That image of Punk, helpless & bloody, with MJF peering over him is a great image.

That being said, your enjoyment of this segment comes down to if you can get around the fact that Punk was made to look stupid in all of this. And I had this thought as soon as MJF cut his promo last week. And this week, you had Punk literally run down all the horrible things MJF had done so far, then he hugged MJF back, and then got Low Blowed. And no matter what anyone says, Punk's a veteran. And the fact that he fell for something that was obviously a trap makes him look, well, like a stupid babyface. The fact that he didn't see this coming makes him look dumb.

Now, me personally, I can "forgive" that because I thought the overall segment worked. But for someone who can't get into this because of that, I can't really blame them.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Obvioust not an AEW fan, probably never will.

However the Punk MJF segment has done perfectly, not sure about their feud long term, but that litle piece of storyline was beautiful and that's wrestling doing well.

As long life Cm Punk fan I'm constantly bashing him for being trash and looking trash at this AEW run, way out of his prime.. However you can see he's still has big part of his genius wrestling mind and was behind of all of this.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> I enjoyed the Punk/MJF segment in the sense that I thought Punk's promo before MJF came out was really good in telling a story with his past comparing himself to MJF and the brutal imagery after MJF low blowed Punk with the blood. That image of Punk, helpless & bloody, with MJF peering over him is a great image.
> 
> That being said, your enjoyment of this segment comes down to if you can get around the fact that Punk was made to look stupid in all of this. And I had this thought as soon as MJF cut his promo last week. And this week, you had Punk literally run down all the horrible things MJF had done so far, then he hugged MJF back, and then got Low Blowed. And no matter what anyone says, Punk's a veteran. And the fact that he fell for something that was obviously a trap makes him look, well, like a stupid babyface. The fact that he didn't see this coming makes him look dumb.
> 
> Now, me personally, I can "forgive" that because I thought the overall segment worked. But for someone who can't get into this because of that, I can't really blame them.


I guess it just depends on the layers of history that you are considering when trying to decide whether someone is bullshitting or not. MJF's story was actually true, which Punk knew. Usually you can tell when a heel is lying and it all just comes off as fake to the viewer at home. He also had to think back to all of the things he had done in the past and actually look at himself as the bad guy. Someone who created the monster that was standing across the ring from him. 

I think it works in the sense that Punk's inner turmoil coupled with MJF's legitimate back-story created a moment of weakness. "Dumb babyface syndrome" usually comes from situations that are not as deep or layered as the one we're seeing here with Punk and MJF. I think Punk falling for it this time can be forgiven for the simple fact that the story was legitimately true. Being a veteran doesn't mean that you can't have a deeper level of empathy towards the villain, especially if it works with the overarching story being told.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I think the reason he was able to “forgive” MJF, and fall into this trap is Punk sees a lot of his younger self in him and obviously Punk regrets a lot of past transgressions, thus him saying “I must be getting soft in my old age.” Because he sees a lot of his younger self in MJF, but now sees it through the eyes of an older, wiser man, he was willing to at the very least understand max’s motives as he was once that young man that was angry, was hostile, and had tons of pent up aggression. 

For MJF to call back to that angry CM Punk so many years ago, and use it against him, man… it’s pretty fucking awesome storytelling. Wrestling storylines can feel so black and white, just go from point a to point b. Very rarely do you see these type of in depth character developments that you did not see coming but add such color to the overall painting. So so well done.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tbh, some might agree, some might not, the best thing they could have done last night imo, was to have MJF embrace in the hug, then to walk away.

That would then cast more doubt in the character mind of CM Punk, but it would also cast more doubt in the fans mind too. Instead of “Well, that was bound to happen”, for MJF to have walked away, would instantly cast more intrigue in the fans minds.

Then you’re going into a match, with a sense of unpredictability about it.

For MJF to nail Punk in the bollocks at the start of the match, then produce the kind of dialogue we saw last night with that ROH throwback, stuff like that can elevate matches from being good, to potentially 5 star quality, because storytelling like that, is what can make matches great, as seen numerous times before.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Prosper said:


> I guess it just depends on the layers of history that you are considering when trying to decide whether someone is bullshitting or not. MJF's story was actually true, which Punk knew. Usually you can tell when a heel is lying and it all just comes off as fake to the viewer at home. He also had to think back to all of the things he had done in the past and actually look at himself as the bad guy. Someone who created the monster that was standing across the ring from him.
> 
> I think it works in the sense that Punk's inner turmoil coupled with MJF's legitimate back-story created a moment of weakness. "Dumb babyface syndrome" usually comes from situations that are not as deep or layered as the one we're seeing here with Punk and MJF. I think Punk falling for it this time can be forgiven for the simple fact that the story was legitimately true. Being a veteran doesn't mean that you can't have a deeper level of empathy towards the villain, especially if it works with the overarching story being told.


Let me clear. I don't begrudge Punk, or anyone if we're talking about real life, for going along with the story and feeling sympathy for him because he knows the story is true. However, in kayfabe, Punk's been around long to know that when MJF is going for a hug, don't hug him back, because he's going to put a knife in your back.

And I say again, Punk listed all of MJF's horrible deeds before this happened. So for him to do that, then accept a hug, and then let his guard down, it makes him look dumb because at that point it was obvious he was going to attack.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Soul Rex said:


> As long life Cm Punk fan


Wait, what the fuck? Why?


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499225036640694273


Damn.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Small note to this show

Spears’ expressions with Wardlow was gold

i almost want to see Spears v Wardlow as much as MJF v Wardlow


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Small note to this show
> 
> Spears’ expressions with Wardlow was gold
> 
> i almost want to see Spears v Wardlow as much as MJF v Wardlow


I mean, I don't mean to be that guy (haha, yes I do), but I will helpfully point out that the last time people got even remotely hyped for a Spears match he got squashed in 10 seconds by Punk, lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> I mean, I don't mean to be that guy (haha, yes I do), but I will helpfully point out that the last time people got even remotely hyped for a Spears match he got squashed in 10 seconds by Punk, lol.


i don’t need it to be a classic m’man 

3 minute wardlow squash would be a-ok with me


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

That tag team tournament was a bit much and it pissed me off when Santana-Ortiz were eliminated. I liked Danielson and Mox and really liked Punk / MJF on Dynamite tho. Also I loved Jade backstage, “no one cares about that karate shit” 😅 She improved some in talking.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

Sad Panda said:


> its paying homage to them. FTR is nothing like the Midnight Express.


Their music kind of sounds like the Midnight Express music.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

shandcraig said:


> lol is anyone getting brother love vibes from MJF here


He learned from the masters. I see some Ric Flair and some Bobby Heenan in him, and he kind of looks like Curt Hennig.


----------

